# Silmarillion Trivia Game



## MatthewLover (Jun 11, 2003)

Here is how it works, I ask a questiona nd the first one to answer gets to ask another question.







What was the first word in the book?


----------



## MatthewLover (Jun 11, 2003)

*FINE!!!*

I will change the question, how many chapters are in the book?


----------



## Confusticated (Jun 11, 2003)

24 in Quenta Silmarillion. Then 4 others.

Name 10 types of elves mentioned in the book.


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 11, 2003)

Vanyar, Noldor, Eldar, Teleri, Avari, Silvan, Sindar, Nandor, Moriquendi, Laiquendi. 

What is one of the names of Belegost in Khuzdul?


----------



## Eliot (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elendil3119 _
> *What is one of the names of Belegost in Khuzdul?*



Gabilgathol?


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 12, 2003)

Correct! The other name would be Mickleburg. You're up!


----------



## Eliot (Jun 12, 2003)

Which son of Fëanor cast a Silmaril into the Great Sea?


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 12, 2003)

That would be Maglor.  

To which valley did Ungoliant flee after being beaten up by Melkor's Balrogs?


----------



## Eledhwen (Jun 12, 2003)

Ungoliant fled to the no-land of Nan Dungortheb, the Valley of Dreadful Death, on the precipices of Ered Gorgoroth, Mountains of Terror, which fell from High Dorthonion.

Who accompanied Tuor when he built a great ship and set sail into the West to be joined with the Noldor?


----------



## Mahal (Jun 12, 2003)

Thats Idril isn't it.


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 12, 2003)

It is, your go...


----------



## Mahal (Jun 12, 2003)

Why did Eol Kill Aredhel?


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 12, 2003)

He was trying to kill his son Maeglin, when he threw the poinsoned (sp) javlin at him, Aredhel moved in the way to block it, and got hit with it, so he never intended to kill her...just an unfortunate accident


----------



## Mahal (Jun 12, 2003)

Yup...your turn.


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 12, 2003)

What was the strength sent for from Gondolin by Turgon during Nirnaeth Arnoediad?


----------



## Beleg (Jun 12, 2003)

Ten thousand, *Including* Turgon himself.


Q. What were the names of the two Falas?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 12, 2003)

Eglarest and.... uhh... agh! Ok I know one of them is Eglarest, but I can't remember the other... Rats. Well a hint for future question answerers, half of the answer is Eglarest


----------



## Eliot (Jun 12, 2003)

Eglarest, and Brithombar.

I'll post my new question soon.


----------



## Eliot (Jun 12, 2003)

What was the Noldor name for the moon?


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 12, 2003)

Noldor name? 
Um, Rána?


----------



## Eliot (Jun 12, 2003)

Yes, that's correct.


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Which of the following three options relate to the word "Telperion"?

a) Túna
b) Ezellohar
c) Amon Rûdh


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 13, 2003)

Ezellohar, as it was the hill where the two trees grew...


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 15, 2003)

Yes, but Tuna is where the White Tree planted in the likeness of Teleprion was planted. I'm saying Tuna


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 16, 2003)

Ooh, BlackCaptain got it! I thought my trick question would be a little harder than that, but oh well.. 
You're up.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 16, 2003)

Hmm... This shouldn't be too hard... What was the Dwarvish name for Nargathrond? And no looking in the Appendix! That is unless you feel like cheating! HA! Cheaters! *Runs away laughing evily*


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 16, 2003)

Blast, EoA isnt working still...i mean, im not gonna cheat 

I cant member though im pretty sure it means deep delving or somthing right?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 16, 2003)

Hmm... I'm not entirely sure as to what it means. I only remember the name because it had a ring to it... for me at least


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 16, 2003)

Rrgh, I just read BoLT1, but I don't have BoLT2!! I assume that the answer is in there..


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 16, 2003)

No... it's in the Sil!


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 16, 2003)

Ah, now I remember! It was Mîm who said it: _Nulukkizdîn_!! 
As we're in the realm of Khuzdul names:

What is the Dwarvish rendering of 'hollow dwelling'?


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *Ah, now I remember! It was Mîm who said it: Nulukkizdîn!!
> As we're in the realm of Khuzdul names:
> 
> What is the Dwarvish rendering of 'hollow dwelling'? *



*cough*cheater*cough*


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 16, 2003)

What, we're supposed to remember all the answers off the top of our heads?? That's just silly. I bet nobody has answered by question in the Hall of Fire Quiz-thread because they're all busy looking the answer up the the BoLT... 
Anyway, I actually remembered it off the top of my head but checked it from the Sil, so there! 

Now get along like a nice little Laura and look the answer to my question up!


----------



## Inderjit S (Jun 16, 2003)

Nogrod-Hollow-bold in Sindarin *Tumunzahar* Dwarvish.


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 16, 2003)

Right you are.


----------



## Inderjit S (Jun 16, 2003)

What would the Beorians have called Beor in Eriador?


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *Now get along like a nice little Laura and look the answer to my question up!   *



WELL!!!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 16, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Oh jeez this is so funn... As for the question I have no clue...


----------



## Beleg (Jun 17, 2003)

Balan?


----------



## Manveru (Jun 17, 2003)

You're right Beleg



> *But when after a year had passed Felagund wished to return to his own country, Beor begged leave to come with him; and he remained in the service of the King of Nargothrond while his life lasted. In this way he got his name, Beor, whereas his name before had been Balan...*


The Silmarillion, Of the Coming of Men into the West


----------



## Manveru (Jul 3, 2003)

Well... that was an interesting thread... a small question:
Is it still running? I mean who goes next?


----------



## Celebthôl (Jul 3, 2003)

Beleg does


----------



## Beleg (Jul 3, 2003)

Q. What was the name of the Easterling Chief that Turin Killed during his sojourn in Dor-Lomin?


----------



## Lantarion (Jul 3, 2003)

The one that took Aerin to wife by force, Brodda.

Q: Near the inflowing of what river did the bridge that connected Doriath to Nivrim stand?


----------



## Manveru (Jul 4, 2003)

Teiglin?


----------



## Lantarion (Jul 4, 2003)

Nope.


----------



## Manveru (Jul 4, 2003)

Hmm... Mindeb?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 4, 2003)

Malduin?


----------



## Lasgalen (Jul 5, 2003)

Sirion?


----------



## Lantarion (Jul 5, 2003)

No. 
Well, there's only one more option available, really..


----------



## Manveru (Jul 5, 2003)

It's Aros, of course...

Q: Where did Sauron flee after he had been defeated by Huan of Valinor?


----------



## Manveru (Jul 8, 2003)

I edited my last post with 'wrong answer', but it seems like not working (I don't know... maybe it takes time to change it)

As for the answer on Lantarion's question: It's Aros.

Q: Where did Sauron flee after he had been defeated by Huan of Valinor?


----------



## Lantarion (Jul 8, 2003)

It isn't Aros either, sorry! 


> *Nivrim* (S.: 'westmarch') The narrow strip of woodland west of Sirion included within the Girdle of Melian. Nivrim extended from Teiglin to Aelin-uial. Nivrim was connected to the rest of Doriath by a bridge which crossed Sirion near the inflowing of *Esgalduin*



And Manveru, is the answer to you question Taur-nu-Fuin?


----------



## Manveru (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *It isn't Aros either, sorry!
> And Manveru, is the answer to you question Taur-nu-Fuin? *


Too many of these rivers

And YES... that's correct.


----------



## Lantarion (Jul 8, 2003)

Who was said to be 'of threefold race'?


----------



## Bucky (Jul 9, 2003)

That would be Dior.

Grandmother: Mellian the Maia
Grandfather: Thingol (Telerian or Sindarian Elf)
Father: Beren, Man, House of Beor

OK, now to think of one.......

How many trolls from the troll guard of Gothmog did Hurin kill before being subdued in the 5th battle?

No fair looking it up, right?


----------



## Manveru (Jul 9, 2003)

Ok... as to be fair... without looking to the book... I can't remember (I think)...
So I must 'take a shot': 5?


----------



## Lantarion (Jul 9, 2003)

> *Originally posted by Bucky*
> No fair looking it up, right?


So we're supposed to remember obscure facts and details off by heart?? I think not.
I thought one of the points to these Trivia games was to see how well we could look the answers up from the published works. Of course, going to places like the EoA to find the exact answers is, I think, not suitable.


----------



## Manveru (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *So we're supposed to remember obscure facts and details off by heart?? I think not.
> I thought one of the points to these Trivia games was to see how well we could look the answers up from the published works. Of course, going to places like the EoA to find the exact answers is, I think, not suitable. *


*claps hands*
I've got quite a good memory, but... I mean who can remember answers to such (detailed questions after reading once or two times? I know that some questions are easier, some things we remember better (cause they are connected with our fave characters, places etc.).

BTW: How is my answer, Bucky? (it really was a 'shot')


----------



## Manveru (Jul 14, 2003)

Since no one was willing to participate for quite a 'long' time and I didn't get the answer to my 'shot', I decided to look for the answer myself (I agree with Lant that it's impossible to remember every little detail) in the book:

It's *70* (at least as far as I can understand it )

Q: 'I betrayed once to save my life, but it didn't last long... 'cause vengance was near... behind my back... and took my life in the end.' 

Who am I?


----------



## Lenwe (Jul 15, 2003)

The army was 10,00 strong, (bright mail, long swords etc.), but I'm not sure that's the answer you're after, if so, many appologies.


----------



## Celebthôl (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Manveru _
> *Q: 'I betrayed once to save my life, but it didn't last long... 'cause vengance was near... behind my back... and took my life in the end.'
> 
> Who am I? *



Mím?


----------



## Manveru (Jul 15, 2003)

Of course... Mim the Petty dwarf... one that betrayed Turin to Orcs in his house, then run away being cursed by Beleg... finally killed by Hurin, father of Turin

You're up, Celebthôl...


----------



## Celebthôl (Jul 15, 2003)

hoo hoo, smooth...hmmm...

What were the three houses of the Edain? (nice and easy as i cant think of anything else now...)


----------



## Confusticated (Jul 15, 2003)

Beor
Marach
Haladin (& later "people of Haleth")

Put these people in order of when they died:

Niniel 
Finrod
Finwe
Denethor
Aegnor
Fingon
Eol
Curufin
Hurin
Elenwe
[Removed Melian - since it's questionable]
Gwindor


----------



## Celebthôl (Jul 15, 2003)

Oh thats a stinker...

Finwë
Elenwe
Aegnor
Eol
Gwindor
Finrod
Niniel 
Curufin
Fingon
Denethor
Hurin

One BIG guess...all i no is that Finwë was first to go...i think...i have no idea


----------



## Manveru (Jul 15, 2003)

Finwe
Elenwe
Denethor
Aegnor
Eol
Finrod
Fingon
Gwindor
Niniel
Hurin
Curufin


----------



## Confusticated (Jul 15, 2003)

It is a stinker... you can't just look it up in the book right quick. Those fast look-ups are no fun! 

By the way, you have many of those wrong, Celebthol.

Edit: You're almost there, Manveru.


----------



## Celebthôl (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nóm _
> *It is a stinker... you can't just look it up in the book right quick. Those fast look-ups are no fun!
> 
> By the way, you have many of those wrong. *



Bah, if it isnt from memory it isnt worth the cheat 

I can pretty much guarantee they are all wrong


----------



## Manveru (Jul 15, 2003)

I changed my last answer... I think it's good now

Finwe
Elenwe
Denethor
Eol
Aegnor
Finrod
Fingon
Gwindor
Niniel
Hurin
Curufin


----------



## Celebthôl (Jul 15, 2003)

Wasn't Elenwë Turgons wife? or something like that...died in the Halecarxë if i remember rightly...


----------



## Manveru (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Celebthôl _
> *Wasn't Elenwë Turgons wife? or something like that...died in the Halecarxë if i remember rightly... *


Yup... you do remember correctly


----------



## Celebthôl (Jul 15, 2003)

Hurrah! that means she was second to die  YAY!!


----------



## Confusticated (Jul 15, 2003)

Two of them need to be switched.


----------



## Manveru (Jul 15, 2003)

*Is that it?*

Finwe
Elenwe
Denethor
Eol
Aegnor
Finrod
Fingon
Gwindor
Niniel
Curufin
Hurin


----------



## Confusticated (Jul 17, 2003)

No.

You can look to the end of the chapter The Flight of the Noldor, and the end of the chapter after it, for clues on putting this in order.


----------



## Manveru (Jul 17, 2003)

*Final answer... uff*

Finwe
Denethor
Elenwe
Eol
Aegnor
Finrod
Fingon
Gwindor
Niniel
Hurin
Curufin

Is that ok? Is it the right order, Nom?


----------



## Confusticated (Jul 17, 2003)

Yes, that's right.

That Denethor bit was tricky .


----------



## Manveru (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nóm _
> *Yes, that's right.
> 
> That Denethor bit was tricky . *


Oh yeah... it was


----------



## Manveru (Jul 17, 2003)

*Another one...*

What is the original title of the 'Song of the Great Bow'?


----------



## Beleg (Jul 18, 2003)

Laer Cu Beleg


----------



## Manveru (Jul 18, 2003)

I knew it... I waited for You to reply, Beleg
'Cause it's a song made about You and for You...

Your next


----------



## Lantarion (Jul 20, 2003)

I've always wondered, does _Laer Cú Beleg_ mean "Song of the Great Bow", or "Song of the bow of Beleg"? Tricksy..  

Oh, and Celeb you actually got the Elenwë thing wrong: it's Helkaraxë/Helkaraksë, NOT 'Halecarxë'!!!!  Well, at least you bothered to put in the dots above the 'e'..


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 5, 2003)

Um, Beleg, you're up..


----------



## Beleg (Aug 6, 2003)

Name seven rivers of Beleriand.


----------



## Flammifer (Aug 8, 2003)

I only just finished reading the Silmarillion so I hope it's OK if I post here!

Esgalduin, Narog, Aros, Gelion, Nenning, Malduin and Celon.


----------



## Beleg (Aug 9, 2003)

Sure, go ahead and post.


----------



## Flammifer (Aug 12, 2003)

Whoops! Sorry! 

What were Draugluin's last words and where and to whom did he speak them?


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 12, 2003)

"Huan is there!", to Sauron. (Excellent part )

What encircled Arda? (e-Z question)


----------



## Manveru (Aug 12, 2003)

Encircling Sea? (I guess the spelling is good)


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 13, 2003)

Almost. 
Terms terms..


----------



## Beleg (Aug 13, 2003)

Nameless Void?


----------



## Flammifer (Aug 14, 2003)

> What encircled Arda? (e-Z question)



If you want a special term for "Encircling Seas" it's Ekkaia. But Ekkaia is bound by the Walls of Night so that would be my answer.


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 29, 2003)

It was actually a trick question, I wanted both Ekkaia and the Walls of Night. 
So you're up.


----------



## Flammifer (Aug 30, 2003)

Hehe Lantarion......that was lucky then!  uh-oh I don't have a copy of the Sil with me, someone better take my turn!


----------



## Beleg (Aug 30, 2003)

Name any three names of Numenor.


----------



## Flammifer (Aug 30, 2003)

Hmm.....from memory well one is Westernesse, and it was also called the Star Land or Land of the Star or something like that, and also Anadune right? (I can't remember where the little dealy thingies go above the "Anadune" is that OK?


----------



## Beleg (Aug 30, 2003)

I will accept two answers, 

Westernesse and Anadune.


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 30, 2003)

Atalantë
Númenórë
Westernesse

There was one with the word _anna_, 'gift' in it, but I can't remember the exact word.


----------



## Beleg (Aug 30, 2003)

You go Lantarion. 

Andor:- Land of Gift.
Elenna

are two other names.


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 4, 2003)

Ah, Andor; of course. 
Right, questionnn....
Ok, double question. 

How old was Túrin when he was sent away from Dor-lómin by Morwen, and why was he sent away?


----------



## Manveru (Sep 4, 2003)

I'm not sure about his age... sth...teen I guess. His mother sent him away to prevent him from becoming a thrall of the Easterlings (I think Brodda in particular).


----------



## Niniel (Sep 5, 2003)

He was seven, but the reason Manveru states is right I think.


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 5, 2003)

Age is still a bit off.


----------



## Manveru (Sep 5, 2003)

I'll shoot again... 11?


----------



## Beleg (Sep 5, 2003)

Nine


----------



## Phenix (Sep 5, 2003)

8


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 5, 2003)

You got it Phenix. 


> *The Silmarillion, 'Of Túrin Turambar'*
> Now after the Nirnaeth Arnoediad Morwen abode still in Dor-lómin, for Túrin was but eight years old...


----------



## Phenix (Sep 6, 2003)

who where Tar-Minyatur?


----------



## Beleg (Sep 6, 2003)

Tar-Minyatur was a Numenorean King.


----------



## Phenix (Sep 6, 2003)

guess that counts...It's Elros king-name (can you say that?) but I guess you answer is correct....your turn


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 18, 2003)

Oh BEEEELEEEEEG??!
It's your turn, sweetie.


----------



## Beleg (Sep 20, 2003)

What was the name of Brandir's grandfather?


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 22, 2003)

Haldir.

What land was named after only two people?


----------



## Niniel (Sep 22, 2003)

The Land of the Dead that Live (Dor Firn-i-Guinar)?


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 2, 2003)

Hmm not what I was looking for.. Keep trying.


----------



## Starflower (Oct 2, 2003)

Dor-Cuathol ? Land of Helm and Bow named after Beleg and Turin ?


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 3, 2003)

Missed an 'r' there, but yes! Hurrah!!


----------



## Starflower (Oct 5, 2003)

wehey !
Who were Laughter and Mourning ?


----------



## Beleg (Oct 6, 2003)

Liliath and Niniel?


----------



## Starflower (Oct 6, 2003)

close but not quite..... check the names again and you'll have it


----------



## Lasgalen (Oct 8, 2003)

Lalaith and Nienor


----------



## Starflower (Oct 8, 2003)

go ahead then


----------



## Lasgalen (Oct 8, 2003)

What was the name of the chain Aule made to bind Melkor?


----------



## blink0947 (Oct 8, 2003)

Angainor, wasn't it?


----------



## Lasgalen (Oct 9, 2003)

Yes it was. Your turn to ask a question.


----------



## blink0947 (Oct 10, 2003)

Q: Of his 500+ years as both man and elf, how many did Elros live as a mortal man and King of the Edain?


----------



## Starflower (Oct 12, 2003)

442 years as a Man, 410 of those as King 


who was Tuor's foster father ?


----------



## Flammifer (Oct 12, 2003)

*raises hand tentatively*.........I've only read the Sil once and I don't have a copy of it so if this guess is so ridiculous it's laughable...then that is the reason.

Turgon?


----------



## Húrin Thalion (Oct 12, 2003)

Annael, one of the grey elves. Though one, had to take a look in my holy book.

Anyway, woooho, my first time posting a trivia question. In which marsh did Húrin make his last stand?

Måns


----------



## Starflower (Oct 13, 2003)

the Fen of Serech 

and don't worry Flammifer, a good guess is always worth posting 

here's another 

What was Annon-in-Gelydh and what was its location ?


----------



## Manveru (Oct 13, 2003)

Isn't that a gate through which Tuor came to Vinyamar? (I hope a good guess)
I forgot the name...


----------



## Starflower (Oct 13, 2003)

partly right... you have to tell me where it is..and also a bit more thatn "the gate Tuor went through"


----------



## Manveru (Oct 14, 2003)

My memory always plays tricks on me, so... I've checked it.
If anybody thinks it's cheating... pls, feel free to post next. 

It was called _Gate of the Noldor_. Located in the western hills of Dor-lomin. 'Twas some kind of entrance leading to Cirith Ninniach, _Rainbow Cleft_ (wow, tough names to remember after reading Sil only a few times), which led Tuor to the Western Sea...

Satisfied?


----------



## Starflower (Oct 14, 2003)

very good ! go ahead


----------



## Manveru (Oct 16, 2003)

What was the name of the lake that Caranthir's people dwelt about?


----------



## Kahmûl (Oct 16, 2003)

Lake Helevorn.
In the Nirnaeth Arnoediad what colour was Fingons banner.


----------



## Inderjit S (Oct 16, 2003)

Blue and Silver.

What was the name of the great mere in Nevrast?


----------



## Starflower (Oct 17, 2003)

Linaewen, lake of birds


Which part of Doriath was on the west of the Sirion ?


----------



## Manveru (Oct 17, 2003)

That would be Nivrim, right?


----------



## Starflower (Oct 17, 2003)

that would be it indeed


----------



## Manveru (Oct 17, 2003)

_Nurtalë Valinóreva_. What was it in the "common speech"?


----------



## Starflower (Oct 17, 2003)

Hiding of Valinor

Who was the first Numenorean mariner to reach M-E and where did he land ?


----------



## Inderjit S (Oct 17, 2003)

Veantur, and he landed in Mithlond.


----------



## Starflower (Oct 17, 2003)

excellent Inder  your turn


----------



## Inderjit S (Oct 20, 2003)

Where was the host of Nargothrond defeated?


----------



## Starflower (Oct 21, 2003)

at Tumhalad 

Which of the Numenorean rulers did not follow their parent to the throne ?


----------



## Beleg (Oct 21, 2003)

Elros's son?


----------



## Starflower (Oct 21, 2003)

Elros' son did inherit the throne, so nope


----------



## Beleg (Oct 21, 2003)

Ar Pharazon's wife, Tar-Miriel?


----------



## Starflower (Oct 21, 2003)

not the one I was thnking of... as she was named Queen, just that Ar-Pharazon seized the throne from her. 
no, I was looking for someone who followed someone else on the throne, not their parent


----------



## Inderjit S (Oct 21, 2003)

Tar-Minastir? He was the son of Surion, younger brother of Tar-Telperien, who didn't marry.


----------



## Beleg (Oct 21, 2003)

She might have been named Queen because she was the Emperor's wife.



> _From Sil_
> 
> And it came to pass that Tar-Palantir grew weary of grief and died. He had no son, but a daughter only, whom he named Míriel in the Elven-tongue; and to her now by right and the laws of the Númenóreans came the sceptre. But Pharazôn took her to wife against her will, doing evil in this and evil also in that the laws of Númenor did not permit the marriage, even in the royal house, of those more nearly akin than cousins in the second degree. And when they were wedded, he seized the sceptre into his own hand, taking the title of Ar-Pharazôn (Tar-Calion in the Elven-tongue); and the name of his queen he changed to Ar-Zimraphel.



She isn't named among the King's and Queen's of Numenor so it can be supposed that she wasn't officially enthroned yet when Ar Pharazon seized the sceptre.


----------



## Starflower (Oct 21, 2003)

actually Inder got the right answer, but your reasoning is sound Beleg.... you get extra brownie points for it :0 but Inder , please ask


----------



## Inderjit S (Oct 21, 2003)

Cirith Forth en Andrath and the pass on Barazinbar were used by which hosts in the Last Alliance?


----------



## Celebthôl (Oct 21, 2003)

Angrod's and Aegnor's?


----------



## Inderjit S (Oct 21, 2003)

Angrrod and Aegnor were Elves in the F.A, sons of Finarfin, and resided in Dorthinion and they were slain in the Dagor Braggolach.

The 'Last Allaince' took place in the Second Age. So..no.


----------



## Celebthôl (Oct 21, 2003)

Ooops-a-daisy   read that wrong


----------



## Beleg (Oct 21, 2003)

By Elendil and Gil-galad when they crossed Misty Mountains through many passes?


----------



## Inderjit S (Oct 26, 2003)

No.


----------



## Manwe (Nov 3, 2003)

Would it be Gil-Galad, Elendil, Elrond, Isildur and his sons


----------



## Manwe (Nov 12, 2003)

Well!! Am I right, Inderjit S?


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Nov 19, 2003)

Ok, it's been more than 2 weeks, I say just post a new question.


----------



## Starflower (Nov 20, 2003)

ok
i'll ask one just to get this going

"Dagnir Glaurunga"
What does it mean ?
Who is it for?
Where would you find this phrase ?


----------



## Manveru (Nov 20, 2003)

At last... this thread is going on... again... i thought it simply 'died out'

Wow, Starry, tough one (as always--ain't the place for easy questions, eh?), but I'll try:

Does it mean 'curse (or maybe revenge) of Glaurung'?
If so... it was meant for the children of Hurin, I guess...
And where to find it? Well, in the Sil, right? kidding. If I'm still right about my guesses, probably in "Of Turin Turambar" part then...

Am I even "a little" close?


----------



## Starflower (Nov 20, 2003)

yes , you are " a little close"  
little, but not close enough
try again


----------



## Manveru (Nov 20, 2003)

Well, fine hit, but the ship didn't sink... hmm... sorry, can't remember clearly enough (and I haven't got my Sil near me at the moment)... I'll give the chance to others then. I'm sure someone remembers this one...

or...

Maybe a little "hint"? Where was I "close"?
Maybe I'll try another "shoot"?


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 20, 2003)

I'm going to steal your thunder here, Manveru! 

_Dagnir_ = Bane
_Glaurunga_ = of Galurung.

Glaurung's Bane. 


Wow now the word 'Glaurung' sounds really stupid.


----------



## Starflower (Nov 20, 2003)

that's only the first part right
tell me who these words apply to?
where do you find these words ?


give you a hint it's inscribed somewhere... c'mon it's too easy now....


----------



## Manwë Súlimo (Nov 20, 2003)

It's Glaurungs Bane

It's written on Túrins grave as:

Túrin Turumbar Dagnir Glaurunga

Where did Caranthir have his capital?


----------



## Starflower (Nov 26, 2003)

on the shores of Lake Helevorn


Who is credited as being the first leader of the Haladin ?


----------



## Inderjit S (Nov 27, 2003)

Haldad.


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Starflower_
> that's only the first part right
> tell me who these words apply to?
> where do you find these words ?
> ...


Ack!! I didn't see the other parts of the question!  
If I didn't know the answer to that I wouldn't be in the 'Silmarillion' forum at all. 

Hm, anyway Inder I believe it's your turn.


----------



## Inderjit S (Dec 6, 2003)

What did Eol first call Maeglin?


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 6, 2003)

Nothing, right? He was unnamed until the age of twelve.


----------



## Celebthôl (Dec 6, 2003)

Its a trick question, he called him son!


----------



## Inderjit S (Dec 10, 2003)

celebthol is right.


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 10, 2003)

What?!?! What kind of a tricksy question is that?!  
Haha, well up you get Thôl.


----------



## Celebthôl (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *What?!?! What kind of a tricksy question is that?!
> Haha, well up you get Thôl.  *



Heh heh heh, sucks to be Lanty  *angelic smiles* (WHERES MY BLOODY ANGELIC SMILE EMOTICON?!?!!?)

Anywho. . .

How many People/Ainur possesed the Silmarils over-all, and who were they?


----------



## Húrin Thalion (Dec 10, 2003)

Easy, Fëanor, Morgoth, Beren, Carcaroth, Thingol, Lúthien, Dior, Elwing, Eärendil, Eönwe, Maedhros and Maglor. 

Måns


----------



## Celebthôl (Dec 10, 2003)

Sounds about right...


----------



## Húrin Thalion (Dec 10, 2003)

Hooray for me and my excellence! Now let's take something really nasty. In what period did Daeron create his runes?

Måns


----------



## Inderjit S (Dec 15, 2003)

The Second Age of the captivity of Melkor?


----------



## Húrin Thalion (Dec 15, 2003)

Oh well I'd give you half a point for that... it's a little bit too exact, we do not know the specified age.

Måns


----------



## Inderjit S (Dec 16, 2003)

Thank you. 

What was the name of the father of Voronwë?


----------



## Celebthôl (Dec 16, 2003)

Anarion...


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 16, 2003)

Almost. 
Aranwë, as Voronwë is called "Aranwion".



> *Unfinished Tales*, _Of Tuor and his Coming to Gondolin_
> Elemmakil saluted him and said: "Here have I brought Voronwë Aranwion, returning from Balar; and here is the stranger that he has led hither, who demands to see the King."


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 17, 2003)

Well I assume that that is correct (unless this is one of Inder's trick-HoME questons! ), so I'll ask the next.

A two-part question: To which ruler does Aranwë's son's name also refer to, and what does it mean (i.e. in Quenya)?


----------



## Starflower (Dec 18, 2003)

well Mardil Voronwe , the Steward of Gondor comes to mind, and Voronwe means "Steadfast"


----------



## Húrin Thalion (Dec 18, 2003)

I would think of Elendil the Faithful, or in Quenya: Elendil Vorondo.

Voronwë_ Faithful.

Måns


----------



## Starflower (Dec 18, 2003)

isn't Voronwe itself a Quenya name ?


----------



## Húrin Thalion (Dec 19, 2003)

Wel, people often give their children names after the virtues they want them to have. Or possibly how they are, Måns is derived from Magnus, partially at elast whcih in itself comes form latin for great.

Måns


----------



## Starflower (Dec 19, 2003)

i didn't know that ... i have always associated Måns from the word mån for moon.... =)
anyways.. Lanty tell us if we're right ?


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 20, 2003)

Starflower got it, first try.. *grr* 
Yeah Måns = 'of the Moon'! Cool.


----------



## Starflower (Dec 20, 2003)

ye-hey !!

How old was Earendil at the time of the attack on Gondolin ?


----------



## Húrin Thalion (Dec 20, 2003)

7 I think. However, Måns has unfortunately nothing to do with the moon (merde, I could have had almost the same name as Isildur, but in another tongue. It is pronounced differently, with a short å, for you it would be Mons, at elast in these parts of the land. The name has, to my knowledge, no connection with the moon.


----------



## Starflower (Dec 22, 2003)

7 it is. Yeah, think - you could be called 'Moonman'!


----------



## Húrin Thalion (Dec 23, 2003)

Hmmm imagining the movie version of LotR, Elendil and Isildur in Sammath Naur: "Moonman! Cast it into the fire!" 

Anyway, what was the name of Gwindor's father?

Måns


----------



## Starflower (Dec 25, 2003)

Guilin


What event started the Battle of Nirnaeth Arnoediad ?


----------



## Húrin Thalion (Dec 25, 2003)

Starflower said:


> Guilin
> 
> 
> What event started the Battle of Nirnaeth Arnoediad ?



The execution of Gwindor's brother Gelmir and the subsequent charge of the warriors from Nargothrond. 

List all the High Kings of the Noldor in chronological order.

Måns


----------



## Starflower (Dec 25, 2003)

1. Finwe.
2. Feanor
3.Fingolfin
4.Fingon
5.Turgon
6. Ereinion Gil-galad

Where was the original Minas Tirith built ?


----------



## Ponte (Dec 25, 2003)

Starflower said:


> Where was the original Minas Tirith built ?



It was built on Tol Sirion.

Who built the original Minas Tirith?


----------



## Húrin Thalion (Dec 25, 2003)

Ponte said:


> It was built on Tol Sirion.
> 
> Who built the original Minas Tirith?



Finrod, but he soon left it to his brother Orodreth who was driven out by Sauron, Finrod eventually died in the prison of the island, and Minas Tiirth was destroyed when Lúthien freed Beren. 

What is the second of the Great battles of Beleriand called, in Quenya and in English.

Nice to see you again Ponte.

Måns


----------



## Ponte (Dec 25, 2003)

Húrin Thalion said:


> What is the second of the Great battles of Beleriand called, in Quenya and in English.
> Måns



Dagor-nuin-Giliath was the second battle called in Quenya and in english it was called The Battle Beneath The Stars.

Where was Denethor killed during the first of the Great battles of Beleriand?

It's nice to see you again to Måns.


----------



## Húrin Thalion (Dec 25, 2003)

Ponte said:


> Dagor-nuin-Giliath was the second battle called in Quenya and in english it was called The Battle Beneath The Stars.
> 
> Where was Denethor killed during the first of the Great battles of Beleriand?
> 
> It's nice to see you again to Måns.



Amon Ereb. 

What does Estolad mean and what was the place that was given this name?


----------



## Ponte (Dec 26, 2003)

Húrin Thalion said:


> What does Estolad mean and what was the place that was given this name?



Estolad means The Camp. It was the place where the men that followed Bëor and Marach lived. It lay in the land of Amrod and Amras at the eastern shore of Celon, south of Nan Elmoth.

What was Mereth Aderthad and where was it.


----------



## Starflower (Dec 27, 2003)

In F.A.20 called Fingolfin a great council and made a great feast, that was long after known as Mereth Aderthad; the Feast of Reuniting.It was held near the pools of Ivrin .


Who built Menegroth and when ?


----------



## Inderjit S (Dec 27, 2003)

The Sindar and the Dwarves of Beleogst during the third age of the captivity of Melkor. 

Don't want to be nit-picky but in a earlier answer someone listed Finwë as a High-King of the Ñoldor, when he never was a High King since the Ñoldor weren't divided in his time. (It is questionable whether Fëanor ever was High-King, but this is a discussion that diverges from the 'Published Silmarillion') 

NEW QUESTION: What was the colour of Nienna’s hood?


----------



## Starflower (Dec 28, 2003)

Inderjit S said:


> Don't want to be nit-picky but in a earlier answer someone listed Finwë as a High-King of the Ñoldor, when he never was a High King since the Ñoldor weren't divided in his time. (It is questionable whether Fëanor ever was High-King, but this is a discussion that diverges from the 'Published Silmarillion')




Finwe was one of the three ambassadors sent to Valinor to 'check it out' after Orome came to the Elves at Cuivienen , along with Elwe and Ingwe. At this point there were already three different kindreds of Elves, Finwe being the leader of the Noldor. Ingwe is considered High King of all Elves, he is said to sit at Manwe's feet and he never left Valinor. Elwe became Thingol, King of the Grey-elves. Finwe was considered High-King of the Noldor while they were in Valinor, it was only a title, no effective power came with the title. After Finwe was slain, Feanor technically became the next High-King, but he forfeited it in favor of Fingolfin, so he is in name a High-King, though not in reality.

answer to your question : Nienna's hood was grey. 

What was Nienna's part in the Music of the Ainur ?


----------



## Inderjit S (Dec 28, 2003)

> Finwe was considered High-King of the Noldor while they were in Valinor, it was only a title, no effective power came with the title. After Finwe was slain, Feanor technically became the next High-King, but he forfeited it in favor of Fingolfin, so he is in name a High-King, though not in reality.



The title of 'High King' only came to be when the Noldor were divided into separate kingships in Middle-Earth. During Finwë’s time there we no division. So therefore he wasn't High King because there was no division amongst the Ñoldor. He was the KING of the Noldor. (Hence his epessë 'Ñoldoran' 'King of the Ñoldor') 



> Finwë: For who no other titles are recorded except his title Ñoldoran ‘King of the Ñoldor’


 _Shibboleth of Fëanor; HoME 12_ 



> Finwë was king of the Ñoldor


 _Of Eldamar; Published Silmarillion_ 



> Finwë as king in Tirion and Olwë in Alqualondë; but Ingwë was ever held as High King of all the Elves



Fëanor never forfeited the kingship in favour of Fingolfin. Fingolfin and Fëanor claimed the Kingship, Fëanor claimed it as his hereditary right, but most of the Noldor followed Fingolfin as they refused the accept Fëanor’s claim. Fëanor was never 'High King' of the Noldor since the people of Fingolfin chose to accept Fingoflin's claim.



> And indeed when Fëanor began the marshalling of the Noldor for their setting-out, then at once dissention arose. For though he had brought the assembly in a mind to depart, by no means all were of a mind to take Fëanor as King. Greater love was given to Fingolfin and his sons, and his household and the most part of the dwellers in Tirion refused to renounce him if he would go with them; and thus at the last as two divided hosts the Noldor set forth upon their bitter road. Fëanor and his following were in the van, but the greater host came behind under Fingolfin"





> Fingolfin had prefixed the name Finwë to Ñolofinwë before the Exiles reached Middle-earth. This was in pursuance to his claim to be the chieftain of all the Noldor after the death of Finwë, and so enraged Fëanor that it was no doubt one of the reasons for his treachery in abandoning Fingolfin and stealing away with all the ships."


 _Shibboleth of Fëanor; HoME 12_ 



> "(after Morgoth had contrived the murder of Finwë) Fëanor was deprived of the leadership, and the greater part of the Noldor who forsook Valinor marched under the command of Fingolfin, the eldest son of Indis ... and in spite of the enmity between him and Fëanor he joined with full will in the rebellion and the exile, though he continued to claim the kingship of all the Noldor."


 _Shibboleth of Fëanor; HoME 12_ 

After the death of Fëanor, Maedhros became King of the Noldor of *Middle-Earth* not of the Noldor as a whole (the Fëanorians didn't know what would become of their kinsfolk) whilst Fingolfin was King of the Noldor. (Finarfin led some of his people back to Tirion. Fingolfin would be King over the Finarfians who followed him to Middle-Earth though.) 

Maedhros ceded his right to the Kingship after he was rescued by Fingon. This was a mere formality. Some of the Fëanorians were displeased with this though, but the Fëanorians lived in a virtually semi-independent state until the Dagor Aglareb in which the leaguer was drawn closer together, but it is doubtful whether or not they acknowledged the rule of Fingolfin over Maedhros.

Answer to your question: She brought lamentation and sadness into the great music.


----------



## Starflower (Dec 28, 2003)

I do wonder sometimes why I bother arguing over a subject with you when you always come up with something I can't counter ... never learn do I  

anyway...as you got the answer right ask another one


----------



## Inderjit S (Dec 28, 2003)

Who occupied Nargothrond before Finrod?


----------



## Ponte (Dec 28, 2003)

Inderjit S said:


> Who occupied Nargothrond before Finrod?



The Petty-dwarves did.

What was the name of the sailors that went with Eärendil on Vingilot across Belegaer?


----------



## Inderjit S (Dec 28, 2003)

Falathar, Erellont and Aerandir.

Where was the source of Little Gelion?


----------



## Ponte (Jan 2, 2004)

Inderjit S said:


> Where was the source of Little Gelion?



It was in Himring.

What was the name of Nerdanel's Father?


----------



## Niniel (Jan 2, 2004)

Mahtan.
What was Míriel called and why?


----------



## Inderjit S (Jan 2, 2004)

In the 'Published Silmarillion' it was 'Mahtan' though Tolkien latter changed it to 'Sarmo Urundil'. 

Who aksed for a Steward to be put in place when Finrod decided to aid Beren in his quest?


----------



## Inderjit S (Jan 2, 2004)

Hm..Niniel seems to have answered the question just before me.

Ah well...Míriel was called Þerinde (Or 'serinde') 'The broidress' because of her skill in needlework. 

Back to my question....


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 2, 2004)

Was it Edrahil?


----------



## Flammifer (Jan 2, 2004)

It was indeed, Lanty!



> _The Silmarillion, "Of Beren and Luthien"_
> 
> There were ten that stood by him [Finrod]; and the chief of them, who was named *Edrahil*, stooping lifted the crown and asked that it be given to a steward until Felagund's return.



Fire away!


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 11, 2004)

Sorry it's taken me so long.. 
Right:

Who foretold that Tol Morwen would remain after the great Change?


----------



## Ravenna (Jan 11, 2004)

> Who foretold that Tol Morwen would remain after the great Change?



Glirhuin, a seer and harp player of Brethil.

Ok. here's my question.

Who first enslavedTuor?


----------



## Starflower (Jan 12, 2004)

Lorgan

where did Glaurung enchant Niniel?


----------



## Flammifer (Jan 12, 2004)

Amon Ethir.

Here we go:

Who maintained a watch upon Amon Ereb, and which Elves aided them in the fortification of this place?


----------



## Starflower (Jan 12, 2004)

that would be Amrod ann Amras and the Green-elves of Ossiriand ?


----------



## Flammifer (Jan 13, 2004)

Indeed that is correct! Fire away Starflower!


----------



## Starflower (Jan 14, 2004)

describe Fingolfin's shield ?


----------



## Flammifer (Jan 15, 2004)

Hmm...from memory...blue and silver and it's like "overlaid with gems" or something isn't it? Or is it "overlaid with diamonds"? I'm probably just giving half the answer so someone can just correct my answer and then steal my turn, but hey! Am I close?


----------



## Starflower (Jan 15, 2004)

' his blue shield was set with crystals'
so you're right on Flamm 
so you get to go !


----------



## Flammifer (Jan 16, 2004)

Hooray! (By the way is that Fingolfin upon Rochallor that is the new logo for TTF? It's great!)

Hmm...OK...here we go:

Who made the Misty Mountains, and what was their original purpose?


----------



## Laurelin (Jan 17, 2004)

Flammifer said:


> Hooray! (By the way is that Fingolfin upon Rochallor that is the new logo for TTF? It's great!)
> 
> Hmm...OK...here we go:
> 
> Who made the Misty Mountains, and what was their original purpose?



_*Melkor created the Hithaeglir in order to impede Oromë's riding.

What was the emblem of Finarfin and his house?*_


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 17, 2004)

Two serpant's and a green jewel? Something like that I think...


----------



## Laurelin (Jan 17, 2004)

BlackCaptain said:


> Two serpant's and a green jewel? Something like that I think...



_*Close enough for me, BlackCaptain!  The actual description reads:

"...twin serpents, whose eyes were emeralds, and their heads met beneath a crown of golden flowers, that the one upheld and the other devoured..."

Good job!*_


----------



## Manwe (Jan 25, 2004)

hURRY UP AND POST BLACKY!
If you dont I'll be forced to!


----------



## Flammifer (Jan 25, 2004)

Just go for it Manwe, I'm bored!


----------



## Úlairi (Jan 25, 2004)

People taking too long... 

What was the third shape that Sauron took in the battle between himself and Huan?


----------



## Starflower (Jan 25, 2004)

it was a vampire


what happened to Saeros when he met Turin ?


----------



## Inderjit S (Jan 25, 2004)

He insulted him, got a jug cast at him and Mablung the perpetually useless stopped the fight that was brewing or broiling or even boiling. Anyway, the next time they met, he rushed at Túrin valiantly from behind, Turin easily defeated him made him take his clothes off for some perverse reason or another (avenging his mother supposedly, for what I don't want to know) and just as he was going to let him go Saeros tried to jump across a cliff and fell to a grisly bear. Or is it grisly end? Whatever, all I know is that I'm a idiot.

Is my description suffice?


----------



## Starflower (Jan 25, 2004)

it is more than sufficient as ever Inder 
please go ahead


----------



## Manwe (Jan 28, 2004)

Post Inder!


----------



## Inderjit S (Jan 28, 2004)

Where did the Bëorians reside when they settled fully in Beleriand?


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 28, 2004)

Would that be the great encampment of Estolad?


----------



## Inderjit S (Jan 29, 2004)

Note _settled_fully_.


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 30, 2004)

Ah, right.. That was in Dorthonion I think, Ladros or some such place.


----------



## Inderjit S (Feb 2, 2004)

Correct, it was 'Ladros'.


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 2, 2004)

Huzzah!  
I usually mix up Ladros with Lebennin, or some other Gondorian place names. 
Anywayyyy next Q:

Who laughed three times, and at what, before experiencing a great defeat?


----------



## celebdraug (Feb 2, 2004)

Sauron did and i think it was when nemeron place was drowned and everyone died.


----------



## Flammifer (Feb 2, 2004)

Haha, eloquently put, celebdraug!  (I assume you mean Numenor? )

By Lanty's leave I will confirm that your answer was correct (actually I'm too impatient to as Lanty's leave ):



> _Akallabeth_
> 
> For Sauron himself was filled with great fear at the wrath of the Valar, and doom that Eru laid upon sea and land. It was greater far than aught he had looked for, hoping only for the death of the Numenoreans and the defeat of their proud king. And Sauron, sitting in his black seat in the midst of the Temple, *had laughed when he heard the trumpets of Ar-Pharazon sounding for battle; and again he had laughed when he heard the thunder of the storm; and a third time, even as he laughed at his own thought, thinking what he would do now in the world, being rid of the Edain for ever*, he was taken in the midst of his mirth, and his seat and his temple fell into the abyss.


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 2, 2004)

Flammifer, perfect answer. 
Hmph I was hoping this one would take a little more time..  But oh well.
Ask away.


----------



## Manwe (Feb 10, 2004)

Somebody better post a question real soon or this thread shall be no more!!!


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 10, 2004)

Why didn't you post a question?!  I'm at school now, I can't think of a proper question. 
Well just for the sake of continuance, here's one:

Q: Name ten rivers in Beleriand.


----------



## Aulë (Feb 10, 2004)

River Aros
River Celon
River Esgalduin
River Nenning
River Narog
River Teiglin
River Malduin
River Sirion
River Mindeb
River Brithon


Why did Beren eat no flesh?


----------



## Starflower (Feb 11, 2004)

Thereafter for four years more Beren wandered still upon Dorthonion, a solitary outlaw; but he became the friend of birds and beasts, and they aided him, and did not betray him, and from that time forth *he ate no flesh * nor slew any living thing that was not in the service of Morgoth..


what was Belthronding made of ?


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 11, 2004)

Of black wood.. But I can't remember what kind! It was either holly or yew or something.. I'm so bad with tree and bird-species names.


----------



## Starflower (Feb 12, 2004)

half right Lanty!!! it is black wood but what kind of wood?


----------



## Inderjit S (Feb 15, 2004)

Black yew-wood?


----------



## Starflower (Feb 15, 2004)

yep , all correct as always Indy


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 15, 2004)

ARGH! I would have guessed yew! *bangs head against wall*
Well you're up Inder.


----------



## Manwe (Feb 20, 2004)

I will post in 1 day unless you post a new question Inder


----------



## Manwe (Feb 21, 2004)

You were warned...
What does Tolkien say was the most hateful to Illuvatar of all the deeds of Melkor?


----------



## Minuel Lasgalas (Feb 21, 2004)

Manwe said:


> You were warned...
> What does Tolkien say was the most hateful to Illuvatar of all the deeds of Melkor?



Breeding the race of Orcs from captured and corrupted Elves in envy and mockery...


----------



## Manwe (Feb 21, 2004)

Wow!  
That was quick!
Your turn MelianL


----------



## Minuel Lasgalas (Feb 21, 2004)

Manwe said:


> Wow!  That was quick!



I just started the Sil again and had just finshed that part 

Who said: "The doom lies in yourself, not in your name."


----------



## Isthir (Feb 22, 2004)

MelianLasgalas said:


> I just started the Sil again and had just finshed that part
> 
> Who said: "The doom lies in yourself, not in your name."


Gwindor I believe.

-Isthir


----------



## Minuel Lasgalas (Feb 22, 2004)

Isthir said:


> Gwindor I believe.
> 
> -Isthir



Yessir, your turn


----------



## Isthir (Feb 22, 2004)

Alright, lets see here.

Who was the father of Nerdanel?


----------



## Niniel (Feb 22, 2004)

Mahtan the Smith?


----------



## Isthir (Feb 23, 2004)

Very good Niniel, I guess you're up

-Isthir


----------



## Niniel (Feb 23, 2004)

Oh dear.. haven't got my book here... 
Ok I hope this isn't too difficult: how many Maiar are identified in the whole book, and what are their names?


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 24, 2004)

Good lord.. 
Uhm, well, here are those that I can remember without looking any more up.. 

Olórin/Gandalf
Melian
Eönwë
Sauron
Aiwendil/Radagast
Curunír/Saruman
(Ithryn Luin - Alatar & Pallando)
Ossë
Uinen
Arien and Tilion

And I suppose you could argue that Thorondor was a Maia, but that isn't for sure.


----------



## Minuel Lasgalas (Feb 24, 2004)

Lantarion said:


> Good lord..



My thoughts exactly [laughing]... 

I hope you got that one right, I started to look last night and went blind


----------



## Niniel (Feb 25, 2004)

Lanty, you missed just a few... 3 of them, and I must admit they're not very prominent. So do some checking and you must be able to find them.


----------



## Grond (Feb 26, 2004)

Niniel said:


> Lanty, you missed just a few... 3 of them, and I must admit they're not very prominent. So do some checking and you must be able to find them.


Two others that I can think of off-hand. Ilmare is the hand maiden of Varda, Gothmog the Balrog was a Maia spirit of fire (although I'm not sure what his Maia name would be). One might also count Ungoliant and Tom Bombadil among their number... but that is another discussion entirely. 

Oops... I forgot that the "essence" of Treebeard would also have to be a Maia spirit.


----------



## Niniel (Feb 29, 2004)

Very good Grond... there's just one other I found that hasn't been mentioned yet... think Ulmo...


----------



## Grond (Feb 29, 2004)

Niniel said:


> Very good Grond... there's just one other I found that hasn't been mentioned yet... think Ulmo...


Guess I'm stumped. I see that Osse and Uinen have already been mentioned... unless your counting Goldberry as a Maia also... which will get you both support and opposition in your thinking. See the GREAT DEBATE here!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 29, 2004)

I think Niniel means Salmar, the oft-forgotten Maia of Ulmo who crafted Ulmo's great horns.


----------



## Niniel (Feb 29, 2004)

Yes I did... good one ithryn!
I think that means you're up.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 29, 2004)

The Silmarillion names several 'mounds' or 'barrows'. Give their names (Elvish) and a short description of each.


----------



## Melian_the_Maya (Mar 23, 2004)

I am not sure of what mounds you are talking about (a hill is also a mound, isn't it?). So I'll put down the mounds that I can remember:

Corollaire (should have two dots on the e) - the green mound, whereupon were the two trees in Valinor (also called Ezellohar)
Haudh-en-Arwen - the ladybarrow - the mound in the forest of Brethil where Haleth was burried.
Haudh-en-Elleth - the mound where Fiduilas was burried (it was near the Crossings of Teiglin)
Haudh-en-Ndengin - the mound of slain - a mound in the desert of Anfauglith where they burried the Elves and Men fallen in the Nirnaeth Arnoediad. (also called Haudh-en-Nirnaeth - the mound of tears)


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 24, 2004)

I meant the three mounds of the slain you mentioned. Very good, Melian! Your turn.


----------



## Lantarion (Mar 24, 2004)

Melian_the_Maya said:


> I am not sure of what mounds you are talking about (a hill is also a mound, isn't it?).


Well 'barrow' means tomb..  Great job though, I wouldn't have remembered all of those off hand! I would still have mentioned Túna though.


----------



## Melian_the_Maya (Mar 24, 2004)

Oops, sorry (blush furiously now), after all, English is not my mother tongue...

Anyway, question now, hope it's not too easy, it will take some digging up though:

Arwen Undómiel was related to Finwe both from her mother's and from her father's side. Please show how she is related to him beginning with Finwe and showing all marriages that interfere in this family tree.


----------



## Finrod-Felagund (Mar 24, 2004)

Ok!

Finwë - Fingolfin - Turgon - Idril - Eärendil - Elrond - Arwen

Finwë - Finarfin - Galadriel - Celebrian - Arwen

Correct??

Now, my turn!

Which elf was executed in front the elven army, before the Nirnaeth Arnoediad??


----------



## Melian_the_Maya (Mar 25, 2004)

Melian_the_Maya said:


> Please show how she is related to him beginning with *Finwe and show all marriages that interfere in this family tree.*



Wait a moment! You have to show who both the parents of those guys/girls are. For instance, dig up (or know by heart) Finwe's wife who gave birth to his sons and so on...

And that particular elf who was executed would not by any chance be Gelmir son of Guilin, whom Mordor had captured and blinded, would it now?


----------



## Finrod-Felagund (Mar 25, 2004)

Well allrighty then!  

Finwë+Indis - Fingolfin+Anairë - Turgon+Elenwë - Idril+Tuor - Eärendil+Elwing - Elrond+Celebrian - Arwen

Finwë+Indis - Finarfin+Eärwen - Celeborn+Galadriel - Elrond+Celebrian - Arwen

Well.. You've allready guessed my question so...

You're up!


----------



## Melian_the_Maya (Mar 25, 2004)

All right then:

Please name me the name of the Man of the Halandil in Brethil who went with Túrin and Hunthor to the attack on Glaurug, but turned tail and was killed by Brandir the Lame.


----------



## Iluisa Olórin (Mar 28, 2004)

Dorlas went with Túrin and Hunthor.


----------



## Melian_the_Maya (Mar 28, 2004)

That is indeed the correct answer, your turn then!


----------



## Iluisa Olórin (Mar 28, 2004)

To whose aid did Círdan and Gil-galad come too late?


----------



## Ireth Telrúnya (Mar 29, 2004)

I'll join this or other game like this once I've finished reading Silmarillion. It's so full of new names and history of the creation of the Middle-Earth that it can not be read fast. I continually check the names and try to learn the Quenya or Sindarin in them. Nice and elaborate world that is indeed. 
The creation story was beautiful, since out of the music of the Valar and Ilúvatar Middle-Earth came to be.


----------



## Manveru (Mar 29, 2004)

Iluisa Olórin said:


> To whose aid did Círdan and Gil-galad come too late?


king Arvedui? (a wild guess...)


----------



## Melian_the_Maya (Mar 29, 2004)

The Elves of Sirion and Elwing and her sons. They had been attacked by the sons of Feanor, who wanted the Silmaril taken by Beren and Lúthien.


----------



## Iluisa Olórin (Mar 29, 2004)

You're up


----------



## Melian_the_Maya (Mar 30, 2004)

There is a place which, according to the Akallabêth, is called this name because "for it is of all cities the nearest to Valinor". What is this name?


----------



## SmokeMonkey (Mar 30, 2004)

i want to say Andúnië?


----------



## Mornambar (Mar 30, 2004)

Tol Erresea


----------



## Melian_the_Maya (Mar 31, 2004)

Tol Eressea was an isle, an island, not a city. And no, it is not Andúnie, though you aren't far away, SmokeMonkey.


----------



## Lantarion (Mar 31, 2004)

Was it Avallónë? That's the only city in Tol Eressëa that I can remember, if there even are others mentioned..


----------



## Melian_the_Maya (Apr 1, 2004)

yes, it is, your go now!


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 1, 2004)

Yay! 
Another Númenor-related one: Name all rivers and inland bays/estuaries of Númenor, except Siril, and state what these names have in common.


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 7, 2004)

Hm.. By 'bays/estuaries' I meant rivers and deltas actually. Come awwn!


----------



## Starflower (Apr 7, 2004)

well only ones i can find are 
River Nunduinë and Lake Nísinen
and what they have in common is ... i dont know really. =)


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 8, 2004)

That's 2/5.. 
I'll let somebody else try and then drop a whopping hint.


----------



## oikeroi (Apr 9, 2004)

*answer*



Lantarion said:


> That's 2/5..
> I'll let somebody else try and then drop a whopping hint.


bays: Romana, Eldanna, Andunie, 
rivers: Siril, Nunduine,


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 9, 2004)

I did say that I meant rivers, deltas and estuaries, and I said that Siril should be excluded.. I was a bit unclear in my wording, so just forget the actual Bays (like Rómenna).
Ok here's the hint: they all start with the letter 'N' and there are five of them. 
All this requires is a copy of UT..


----------



## oikeroi (Apr 9, 2004)

*more*

Nindamos, Nisimaldar, Nunduine
I have checked in in an atlas in in " unfinished tales"


----------



## oikeroi (Apr 9, 2004)

*my last try....*

Nunduine, Nisimaldar, Nindamos, Nisinen, Noiriman


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 9, 2004)

oikeroi said:


> Nunduine, Nisimaldar, Nindamos, Nisinen, Noiriman


CORRECT! 
Your turn.


----------



## oikeroi (Apr 10, 2004)

*a new question*

I think this is an easy one.....sorry
Who was the the master of Huan?
Goddluck


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 10, 2004)

Well this is hardly an easy one! Oromë, Celegorm, Lúthien and Beren were all the 'masters' of Huan at some point.. But perhaps the answer is Celegorm, as Oromë gave Huan to him.


----------



## oikeroi (Apr 10, 2004)

*good*

I've meant Orome.
I knew it was easy.
Youre turn


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 10, 2004)

Oh, yay! 
Right let's see..
The ninth of this realm held the same name as Agarwaen. What realm am I talking about?


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 12, 2004)

Turambar was the 9th king of Gondor (If you want to count Elendil or not that is, though he stood at the head of the kings of Gondor and was regarded as the 'king', if you don't, for whatever fatidious reason then he was the eigth) king of Gondor and Agarwaen was the name Turin gave to himself when he was trying to impress Finduilas with such a tragic name. (his name meant the blood-stained, I think) 

New question: Why did Mablung come across Carcharoth when he first passed into the land of the Iathrim? Why was Mablung there in the first place?


----------



## oikeroi (Apr 13, 2004)

*He was on his way back from Himring*

If I'm not wrong, Mablung was on the way back from Himring. He was sent there by Thingol to ask help from the sons of Feanor. On his way back to Doriath he and the other messengers met Carchroth.


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 13, 2004)

*Shaken But NOT Stirred*

Correct, it was indeed he of the heavy hand and Mary Kate and Askley stationary set. You're up.


----------



## oikeroi (Apr 13, 2004)

*my question*

who said : " Farewell sweet earth and northern sky" ?


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 13, 2004)

Beren in his song about death, Luthien and many other exciting things?


----------



## oikeroi (Apr 13, 2004)

*correct*

The Song of Parting


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 13, 2004)

How was Huor killed?


----------



## Manveru (Apr 13, 2004)

poked in the eye? (with an arrow, of course )


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 13, 2004)

Correct. You're up.


----------



## Manveru (Apr 13, 2004)

there's _lómë_ in it and _lin-_ can be found as well... and whole thing is associated with the Maia...


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 13, 2004)

Hm, would that be the nightingales, _lómelindi_, and associated with Melian?
I would say Lúthien, but she isn't a Maia per se.


----------



## Manveru (Apr 13, 2004)

go ahead, Lanty (may i... oh, well... what's done is done)


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 14, 2004)

Heh it was quite an easy question, you almost included the word in your question. 
But here we go: What garment was Frodo's grandfather (on his mother's side) associated with?


----------



## Manwe (Apr 19, 2004)

Could it be his 'broadbelt'?


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 19, 2004)

It could indeed! 
You're up.


----------



## Manwe (May 2, 2004)

Sorry it took so long.. I've had...things..yea things on my mind that'll do  Well here it is

Name the ship built by Tuor in which he and Idril sailed into the West.


----------



## ely (May 2, 2004)

Was it Eärrámë?


----------



## Inderjit S (May 2, 2004)

For the sake of speeding things up, yes it was Eärrámë ..you are up.


----------



## ely (May 2, 2004)

What was another name for 'The Old Bridge' and where was it?


----------



## Manwe (May 6, 2004)

Either Iant Iaur or the Bridge of Esgalduin. It was located over the Esgalduin on the northen borders of Doriath, I believe.

Name the three mariners who sailed the seas with Earendil


----------



## Inderjit S (May 6, 2004)

Falathar, Erellont and Aerandir.

Who is Tauron?


----------



## Lantarion (May 6, 2004)

Tauron, 'Lord of the Trees', is Oromë.

Q: Which one of the three companions of Eärendil did not have the word for either 'shore' or 'lonely' in their name?


----------



## Manveru (May 6, 2004)

Aerandir? (grr... added for that "10 characters-must-have-thing")


----------



## Lantarion (May 7, 2004)

Yup him it is.


----------



## Manveru (May 7, 2004)

*saliudnif* is the name (little messed around) of a character from _The Sil_... which one?


----------



## Lantarion (May 7, 2004)

Finduilas. 
Sorry, I saw that immediately because it's just her name the other way around.. 

The character _Camlost_ shares a physical attribute which which notable person in the Third Age?


----------



## Manwe (May 18, 2004)

Camlost , Beren, with the one hand thing and Frodo cos his finger was bitten off?


----------



## Lantarion (May 24, 2004)

Exactly! Well spotted. 
You're up.


----------



## Manwe (Jun 5, 2004)

Thanks!
I took an educated guess on that one  
Ok, what lay beyond the Outer Sea?


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 5, 2004)

The Void? Taking the 'Outer Sea' to be Ekkaia, also called the Encircling Sea.. Not sure though.


----------



## Manwe (Jun 7, 2004)

Not what I'm looking for unfortunately but good guess


----------



## ely (Jun 7, 2004)

The Walls of the Night?


----------



## Manwe (Jun 20, 2004)

Yep thats right
Sorry it took so long


----------



## ely (Jun 22, 2004)

Who made a song about the Stone of the Hapless?


----------



## Aulë (Jun 22, 2004)

Would that be the harp-player of Brethil, Glirhuin?


----------



## ely (Jun 23, 2004)

Yes, that's correct. Well done!


----------



## Aulë (Jun 23, 2004)

Who were the 'Falmari', and what did the name mean?


----------



## Starflower (Jun 23, 2004)

Falmari are the 'Sea -elves', those of the Teleri who went to Valinor


----------



## Aulë (Jun 23, 2004)

Starflower said:


> Falmari are the 'Sea -elves', those of the Teleri who went to Valinor


You got the people right (the Teleri), but not the correct meaning.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Jun 24, 2004)

People of the Waves?


----------



## Aulë (Jun 24, 2004)

Yep- that'll do.
You're up.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Jun 24, 2004)

Who was the cause of the precipitation of dihydrogenmonoxide?


----------



## Aulë (Jun 25, 2004)

Hehehehehehe 
Trying to be all scientific, eh? 

I'd have to say that it was a combination of Ulmo and Manwë.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Jun 25, 2004)

Incorrect.


----------



## Aulë (Jun 25, 2004)

OK then...

Ulmo on his own?


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Jun 25, 2004)

Incorrect.


----------



## Aulë (Jun 25, 2004)

_The Silmarillion _states otherwise...
It mentions it twice that Ulmo and Manwë made the rain: 



> _The Silmarillion: Of Aulë and Yavanna_
> 'Yet it was in the Song,' said Yavanna [whilst speaking to Manwë]. 'For while *thou wert in the heavens and with* *Ulmo built the clouds and poured out the rains*, I lifted up the branches of great trees to receive them, and some sang to Ilúvatar amid the wind and the rain.'






> _The Silmarillion: The Music of the Ainur_
> And Ilúvatar spoke to Ulmo, and said: 'Seest thou not how here in this little realm in the Deeps of Time Melkor hath made war upon thy province? He hath bethought him of bitter cold immoderate, and yet hath not destroyed the beauty of thy fountains, nor of my clear pools. Behold the snow, and the cunning work of frost! Melkor hath devised heats and fire without restraint, and hath not dried up thy desire nor utterly quelled the music of the sea. Behold rather the height and glory of the clouds, and the everchanging mists; *and listen to the fall of rain upon the Earth! And in these clouds thou art drawn nearer to Manwë, thy friend, whom thou lovest*.'
> 
> Then Ulmo answered: 'Truly, Water is become now fairer than my heart imagined, neither had my secret thought conceived the snowflake, nor in all my music was contained the falling of the rain. *I will seek Manwë, that he and I may make melodies for ever to my delight!*' And Manwë and Ulmo have from the beginning been allied, and in all things have served most faithfully the purpose of Ilúvatar.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Jun 25, 2004)

I mean the originator, not the executor.


----------



## Aulë (Jun 25, 2004)

Well the only thing I can think of would be Ilúvatar.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Jun 25, 2004)

Then I guess someone else will have a chance.


----------



## Niniel (Jun 25, 2004)

Melkor? I believe that it says that without him there wouldn't have been rain at all.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Jun 25, 2004)

Yes, you're right.


----------



## ely (Aug 20, 2004)

> Question: In which battle did the youngest sons of Finarfin die?


Dagor Bragollach?


----------



## ely (Aug 22, 2004)

What was the birthplace of the race of Men?


----------



## Felarof (Aug 23, 2004)

ely said:


> What was the birthplace of the race of Men?


The land of Hildórien - eastern Middle-earth


----------



## Felarof (Aug 24, 2004)

Well, if that was right, here's a question:

What were the names of the four white trees? (_in Valinor, Tirion, Tol Eressëa, and Numenor_)


----------



## ely (Aug 24, 2004)

Yes, you were right. Sorry it took me so long to confirm it.


----------



## Felarof (Aug 24, 2004)

ely said:


> Yes, you were right. Sorry it took me so long to confirm it.


Whew, good- I didn't want to look presumptuous!


----------



## ely (Aug 26, 2004)

> What were the names of the four white trees? (in Valinor, Tirion, Tol Eressëa, and Numenor)



Valinor - Telperion
Tirion - Galathilion
Tol Eressea - Celeborn
Numenor - Nimloth


----------



## ely (Oct 1, 2004)

Well, I'll just assume that I am right then.  

What was Tar-Míriel doing when the giant wave swallowed her?


----------



## Ponte (Oct 2, 2004)

ely said:


> Well, I'll just assume that I am right then.
> 
> What was Tar-Míriel doing when the giant wave swallowed her?



She was running for the top of Meneltarma, but it was to late and Tar-Míriel was swallowd by the giant wave.

I assume that the right answer is stated above so therefore I ask, who was the father Amlach?


----------



## soltan gris (Oct 8, 2004)

I assume the question was "Who was the father OF Amlach?"
the answer is Imlach, son of Marach, one of the first leaders of the Edain.
What were the names Turin took during his different adventures?(with the outlaws, in Nargothrond, and in Brethil?)


----------



## Astaldo (Oct 8, 2004)

Well let's see now:

Neithan
Gorthol
Agarwaen
Mormegil
Wildman of the woods
Turambar
I do not know any one more so I wait for your confirm soltan gris


----------



## soltan gris (Oct 10, 2004)

That are all names I know too, so you answer is right.
Your turn


----------



## Astaldo (Oct 24, 2004)

Sorry guys I completely forgot to post. So...

The name of the great pearl that Thingol gave to the lord of the Dwarves of Belegost?


----------



## ely (Oct 24, 2004)

Nimphelos?


----------



## Astaldo (Oct 24, 2004)

That's right. And I thought it was difficult. Your turn ely


----------



## ely (Oct 25, 2004)

Yay!  

Who did Melkor hate and fear the most?


----------



## Astaldo (Oct 25, 2004)

I do not remember this but I will say Yavanna.


----------



## Triandra (Oct 25, 2004)

Hmmmmm...I wish I could say something...


----------



## soltan gris (Oct 26, 2004)

Feanor?Waiting for acknowledgment)))


----------



## Nanelleth (Oct 26, 2004)

It is Elbereth?


----------



## Triandra (Oct 27, 2004)

Well...I'm going to guess Aule???


----------



## ely (Oct 28, 2004)

Nanelleth is right, it was Elbereth.


----------



## Nanelleth (Oct 28, 2004)

Who makes music on horns wrought of white shell?


----------



## Astaldo (Oct 29, 2004)

Ulmo with the Ulumuri?


----------



## Nanelleth (Oct 29, 2004)

You are right, Astaldo.


----------



## Astaldo (Nov 16, 2004)

Name the 20th king of Numenor


----------



## Elemmire (Nov 16, 2004)

Ar-Adunakhor?


----------



## Astaldo (Nov 17, 2004)

Yeep that's right.


----------



## Turambar (Nov 17, 2004)

ely said:


> Yay!
> 
> Who did Melkor hate and fear the most?


i thought it was Tulkas who was feared most. where does it say it was Elbereth?


----------



## Astaldo (Nov 17, 2004)

That was what I thought too.


----------



## Elemmire (Nov 17, 2004)

Turambar said:


> i thought it was Tulkas who was feared most. where does it say it was Elbereth?


"Out of the deeps of Ea she came to the aid of Manwe; for Melkor she knew from before the making of the Music and rejected him, and he hated her, and feared her more than all others whom Eru made." _Valaquenta - Of the Valar _(at least in my decrepid, looks-like-it's-as-old-as-the-stories-inside edition )

oooooookay..... my question (and sorry if it's already been done, I am _not_ going to read all of this - yet)

who was Bereg?


----------



## Astaldo (Nov 17, 2004)

I think he was great-grandson of Beor.


----------



## Elemmire (Nov 17, 2004)

yep, you're right.


----------



## Astaldo (Nov 17, 2004)

Name the tree that Turgon made in Gondolin that was same to Telperion.


----------



## Elemmire (Nov 17, 2004)

Belthil!!!


----------



## Astaldo (Nov 18, 2004)

Elemmire you are right. Your turn.


----------



## Elemmire (Nov 18, 2004)

And now I shall cheat  _What! I just came back from class and am too tired to think of a *real *question!_

 What was the tree in Gondolin that was like Laurelin?


----------



## Turambar (Nov 18, 2004)

Glingal. what was the name of the place Nienor Niniel jumped off to her death? what was its name changed to after she jumped?


----------



## Triandra (Nov 18, 2004)

She jumped off... Cabed-en-Aras, then after she jumped it was renamed Cabed Naeramarth...the Leap of Dreadful Doom


----------



## Turambar (Nov 21, 2004)

correct. u


----------



## Manwe (Dec 2, 2004)

Hurry up Triandra or someone will be forced to post for you.


----------



## Turambar (Dec 2, 2004)

i think someone should ask a question now


----------



## Triandra (Dec 2, 2004)

OMG!!!! Sorry, guys, I had forgotten I posted here...ooops! But here's a question...best I can do without my book...easy one...

In the book, it says that Huan would face the biggest wolf to ever walk Middle-earth. What was that wolf's name, and what does it mean?


----------



## Astaldo (Dec 2, 2004)

Carcharoth? This name means Red Jaws


----------



## Triandra (Dec 3, 2004)

I still don't have my book with me, but from what I remember, you are right, Astaldo.


----------



## Astaldo (Dec 3, 2004)

Do you want me to wait until you get your book?


----------



## Manwe (Dec 5, 2004)

Just go, I think we all have waited long enough


----------



## Astaldo (Dec 6, 2004)

What was the name of the forest nothr of Doriath?


----------



## ely (Dec 6, 2004)

Neldoreth?


----------



## Triandra (Dec 6, 2004)

Can I guess the Forest of Brethil?


----------



## Astaldo (Dec 14, 2004)

ely you're right. your turn.


----------



## ely (Dec 17, 2004)

In which ways were Aule and Melkor similar and in which ways were they different?


----------



## Arvegil (Dec 17, 2004)

Aule and Melkor shared a love of craft and desire to make and build things. However, while Aule was generous and gace of his work product and knowledge freely, Melkor jealously guarded his works in an attempt to have himself exalted as the highest of the Valar.


----------



## ely (Dec 17, 2004)

Yep, that's about it.  Your turn.


----------



## Manwe (Dec 22, 2004)

Could somebody (eg. you Arvegil) post. We don't have all year.


----------



## Helm (Dec 25, 2004)

hi i'm new. Iwill risk a question. what does Engwar mean?


----------



## Morgul Agent (Dec 27, 2004)

It means 'the sickly'! A word the Elves used to describe Men.


----------



## Helm (Dec 30, 2004)

Your right. sorry i was not here to answer.


----------



## Helm (Dec 30, 2004)

Name me the 2 marrages between Men and Elves in the Sil.


----------



## Starflower (Dec 31, 2004)

Morgul Agent should now ask a question, as per the rules - the one who answers correctly answers the enxt one

Go on, we are waiting


----------



## Morgul Agent (Dec 31, 2004)

Ack! Sorry, I didn't really realize I was supposed to ask the next one!  


Who built the first Minas Tirith, and where?


(Kind of easy, but are we supposed to know these ourselves, or is it an open-book test?)


----------



## CEB (Jan 4, 2005)

Morgul Agent said:


> Who built the first Minas Tirith, and where?
> ...


Finrod Felagund. In Beleriand.

Do Orcs die from old age?


----------



## Turambar (Jan 8, 2005)

ill venture a guess and say... no?


----------



## Ingwë (Jan 15, 2005)

Would you ask next question, Turambar?


----------



## Manwe (Jan 26, 2005)

Why don't you go ahead Dreadlord, or somebody as Turambar is obviously not going to post.


----------



## Turambar (Jan 26, 2005)

im sorry i thought i had to wait to see if i was right. 


what happened to Feanor's body when he died? (if you know your right just ask a question)


----------



## Arvegil (Jan 27, 2005)

There was no body, as his spirit burned it into ash the moment he died.


*Who lived in Nan-Tethren?*


----------



## Witch-King (Jan 27, 2005)

Thats a tough one I will say Idril, but im just taking a wild guess.


----------



## Starflower (Jan 28, 2005)

there's no Nan-Tethren mentioned, but if it is Nan-*Tathren*you are looking for, the Exiles of Gondolin lived there for a short time on their journey from the destruction of the city.


----------



## Manwe (Jan 29, 2005)

You are correct Starflower although you might want to wait for final vindication from Arvegil. I thought it might be Nan-Tathren but I didn't guess, thinking there must be a Nan-Tethren I've never heard of. Oh well


----------



## Arvegil (Jan 31, 2005)

Yeah- these things happen when posting from work. Proceed.


----------



## Starflower (Feb 1, 2005)

thank you  

how many of Morgoth's orcs Hurin reputedly slew in the battlefield at the Nirnaeth before being captured ?


----------



## Witch-King (Feb 3, 2005)

I will say 70 for he cried "Aurë entuluva" 70 times.


----------



## Starflower (Feb 4, 2005)

seventy is correct, go ahead and post


----------



## Witch-King (Feb 4, 2005)

What was the name of the great pearl given by Thingol to the lord of the Dwarves of Belegost?


----------



## Ingwë (Feb 5, 2005)

The name of the great pearl given by Thingol to the lord of the Dwarves of Belegost was Nimfelos!


----------



## Witch-King (Feb 5, 2005)

Correct, little off on the spelling though. "Nimphelos"


----------



## Ingwë (Feb 7, 2005)

Ok. How did Turin die?


----------



## Maggot (Feb 7, 2005)

He killed hmself by falling on his sword. After he had asked it whether it would take his blood and the sword accepted.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 7, 2005)

If this is correct my question is who was the husband of Aerin kinswoman of Hurin?


----------



## Witch-King (Feb 7, 2005)

Who is Brodda.


----------



## Ingwë (Feb 9, 2005)

Maggot said:


> If this is correct my question is who was the husband of Aerin kinswoman of Hurin?


Yes, your answer is correct.


----------



## Helm (Feb 9, 2005)

Witch-King said:


> Who is Brodda.


 
An Esterling in Hithlum who took as wife Aerin, kinswomen of Hurin.


----------



## Helm (Feb 9, 2005)

Who is Carcharoth?


----------



## Starflower (Feb 10, 2005)

Carcaroth was Morgoth's great wolf that was slain by Huan


----------



## Ingwë (Feb 10, 2005)

The wolf that bit Beren's hand from his arm. He was killed by Huan. The name means 'The Red Maw’.


----------



## Starflower (Feb 10, 2005)

things are a bit chaotic here it seems. Maybe it's time to remind the new people of the rules once more 

whoever has the FIRST correct answer to a question, gets to ask the next question. Usually if you know you are right you can just go ahead and post a new one, but if there is any doubt, we normally wait for the original poster to verify the answer. 
Please do not post random questions when it is not your turn, that defeats the whole purpose of this thread.

So, as I was the first to answer right to Helm's question, and I know i was right, i will post the next question


Who built his city on the shores of the lake by Mount Rerir?


----------



## Ingwë (Feb 11, 2005)

Starflower, I know the rules but when I had opened this page you post hasn`t been displayed. I don`t know why but I just wanna tell you "Sorry''
Isn`t it Caranthir?


----------



## Starflower (Feb 11, 2005)

Not to worry Ingwe, call it my obsessive personality - but I jsut like things tidy 

your answer is of course correct. go ahead with a new question


----------



## Ingwë (Feb 12, 2005)

What is the name of the halls of Manwë and Varda?


----------



## Hyarmendacil (Feb 12, 2005)

Taniquetil?


----------



## Ingwë (Feb 13, 2005)

Yes and *no*. I want someone to give me the exact answer I'm looking for.


----------



## Starflower (Feb 14, 2005)

the name of their abode is Ilmarin, which sits upon Taniquetil


----------



## Ingwë (Feb 15, 2005)

Well done, Starflower. Your turn.


----------



## Starflower (Feb 15, 2005)

thank you 

What did Melkor use to strike down the Two Trees?


----------



## Ingwë (Feb 15, 2005)

Melkor strike down the Two Trees with Ungoliant.


----------



## Starflower (Feb 15, 2005)

No, not WHO, the question was WHAT with.

Try again


----------



## Beleg (Feb 15, 2005)

his spear. Black?


----------



## Starflower (Feb 16, 2005)

of course, go ahead Beleg


----------



## Manwe (Feb 20, 2005)

Beleg I think you may have missed some key qords in that last post mainly " go ahead" and, your username, "beleg". So go!


----------



## Manwe (Feb 23, 2005)

Am I the only one who checks this site regularly? Am I the only one with no life?
I guess I'll have to post if beleg has forgotten his duty as a Tolkienologist!  

Thicker and tastier than water, what is the Quenyan word for blood?


----------



## Starflower (Feb 23, 2005)

don't worry Manwe, this is normal - sometimes it's DAYS before people remember they have posted here...

but I know the answer to this one: 
Quenya word for blood is *serke*


----------



## Manwe (Feb 24, 2005)

Yeah I know that, It's not as if I'm a newbie  , but it really annoys me when people don't post. As for my question....of course you're right, I made it easier so this thread would get going again. You may proceed.


----------



## Starflower (Feb 25, 2005)

Good good.. 

Right.

Where was Feanor slain?


----------



## angnor (Feb 25, 2005)

Feanor was slain in Dor Daedeloth.


----------



## Starflower (Feb 25, 2005)

indeed he was, your turn Angnor


----------



## angnor (Feb 25, 2005)

What was the name of the beech tree Thingol tried to keep Luthien in to prevent her following Beren?


----------



## angnor (Mar 2, 2005)

No guesses? Any thoughts at all?


----------



## ely (Mar 2, 2005)

Hírilorn...


----------



## angnor (Mar 3, 2005)

Close enough, spelling wise. Your turn, ely.


----------



## ely (Mar 5, 2005)

Where had Celegorm and Curufin gone when Aredhel went to see them?


----------



## Arvegil (Mar 12, 2005)

ely said:


> Where had Celegorm and Curufin gone when Aredhel went to see them?


 
Hunting, I believe.


----------



## ely (Mar 12, 2005)

Perhaps... but I was more thinking the place...


----------



## Helm (Mar 15, 2005)

I know! in Beleriand!


----------



## ely (Mar 17, 2005)

Could you be a little more specific?


----------



## Helm (Mar 18, 2005)

East Beleriand, but other than that I don't know.


----------



## Alcuin (Mar 18, 2005)

Celegorm & Curufin lived in Himlad just northeast of Doriath “between Aros and Celon.” When Aredhel went to see them, however, they were visiting their brother Caranthir in Thargelion, which was 100 miles away at the closest. The brothers were gone for quite some time. Aredhel apparently got bored and started exploring. That’s how she came into the grasp of Eöl.


----------



## ely (Mar 19, 2005)

That's a perfect answer, Alcuin.  Your turn!


----------



## Alcuin (Mar 19, 2005)

Urk! I should be more careful, and pay attention to the rules! I did not realize I had to _ask_! 

OK…

How is it that Sindarin came to be the language commonly spoken among the elves? 

Hint: This is not a general answer, such as “There were more Sindar than Noldor in Beleriand.” This is the result of a very specific act. What was it, who did it, and why?

And no "string or nothing!" replies. One answer at a time, please.


----------



## Helm (Mar 19, 2005)

I think it had something to do with Thingol.


----------



## Alcuin (Mar 19, 2005)

Helm said:


> I think it had something to do with Thingol.


Good! You're getting warm! I need "Who did What and Why."


----------



## Helm (Mar 20, 2005)

It has something to do with the sons of Feanor doesn't? And no clue what he said.


----------



## Alcuin (Mar 20, 2005)

Yes, it certainly had to do with something the sons of Fëanor had done.


----------



## Helm (Mar 20, 2005)

Break through I think because Carufin and Calegorim hurt or kidnapped Luthein.


----------



## Alcuin (Mar 21, 2005)

Helm said:


> Break through I think because Carufin and Calegorim hurt or kidnapped Luthein.


They did indeed, but this long preceded their interaction with Lúthien. 

Here’s hint: loosely spoken, it took place at family dinner. (That will sound familiar to some of you.)


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 21, 2005)

I believe Thingol forbade its usage when he learned, from the sons of Finarfin, of the fell deeds of the Noldor at Alqualondë?


----------



## Alcuin (Mar 21, 2005)

Ithrynluin said:


> I believe Thingol forbade its usage when he learned, from the sons of Finarfin, of the fell deeds of the Noldor at Alqualondë?


Indeed he did! Thingol not only forbade the Sindar from using Quenya, the tongue of the Noldor, he also forbade them to answer to it or have any dealings with those who used it. All the Sindar of Beleriand followed Thingol’s command, both the inhabitants of Doriath and the people of the Falas under Círdan, as well as (presumably) the Green-elves of Ossiriand. His action had profound results: Quenya ceased to be a living tongue in Middle-Earth, in daily use by only the rulers of the Noldor, and became what Tolkien called ‘elf-Latin.’

Your turn, Ithrynluin!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks, Alcuin.

What hill was raised in Beleriand, where, and by whom?


----------



## Ingwë (Mar 23, 2005)

> What hill was raised in Beleriand, where, and by whom?


 
That hill was raised near the forest of Brethil for Turin Turambar when he killed himself. It was like a barrow. That hill was raised by Turin`s friends - Mablung and his warriors.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 23, 2005)

That is not the answer I am after. I am looking for an actual hill, not a barrow.


----------



## Alatar (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi this is my first post!
Is it the hill outside angband built after the battle of unnumbered tears where "the swords of the Eldar and Edain crumbuled to rust"
I think thats the hill...but i dont know the name!


----------



## Alatar (Mar 30, 2005)

Haudh-en-nirnaeth?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 30, 2005)

That is not the answer I am looking for, either, since what you say is a mound, and I am looking for something quite larger.

Hint: Two words.


----------



## Alatar (Mar 30, 2005)

i thought it was thangorodrim but 2 words...


----------



## Alatar (Mar 31, 2005)

Can we have another hint otherwise this theads had it i seem to be the only one with no life i mean spare time.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 31, 2005)

What is the Sindarin word for 'hill'? That is the first word of the two.

It is located in Western Beleriand, and closely related to one of the greatest elven kingdoms.


----------



## Alatar (Mar 31, 2005)

What you say indicates to The hill of spies, Amon ????? as it is the only hill near nargothrand the only greater elf kingdom i can think of is gondilin but that is in east beriland.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 31, 2005)

So, Amon....?


----------



## Alatar (Mar 31, 2005)

like the avatar.
Amon Ethir?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 31, 2005)

That's the correct answer, Alatar. Do go on.


----------



## Alatar (Mar 31, 2005)

Yay!!!  
Why was the River Ascar renamed

Hint: Involes a matter that is mentioned in the hobbit(_very  _ breifly)


----------



## bauglir (Mar 31, 2005)

Ascar was renamed Rathlòriel(i think) after the doriath treasure was sunk there when beren and the ossiriand elves attacked the dwarven army(ents helped too?)


----------



## Alatar (Apr 1, 2005)

Yes your turn.


----------



## bauglir (Apr 1, 2005)

what was Anghabar?


----------



## Alatar (Apr 1, 2005)

Ang- thet means mine or hole or delving??  



Somthing for those with more tolkien knolege to coome along and get the answer.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 1, 2005)

Anghabar is a mine in the Echoriath, rich in iron-ore, where Maeglin laboured.

Which two mountain ranges in Middle-earth bear the same name, when translated?


----------



## Alatar (Apr 1, 2005)

The grey mountains?
one in the north one in the south east?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 1, 2005)

I am unaware of the existence of two mountain ranges going by that name.


----------



## Alatar (Apr 1, 2005)

There is but i just realiesed that is not in the sil so thats not the answer you are looking for


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 1, 2005)

Where is the other Grey mountain range, aside from the one in the North of Rhovanion?

The ranges I am looking for: One can be found in Beleriand, the other not. Remember, both 'Akallabeth' and 'Of the Rings of Power and the Third Age' are parts of _The Silmarillion_.


----------



## Alatar (Apr 1, 2005)

It is one of the symetricaly mountain ranges i have it in the tolkien enclclopiedia it along with the blue the red and the yellow ranges. the map i have iss dated ages of darkness ie just after the lams and just before the elves awoke. i am looking for a link

Whilst looking for the map i found This 
they ar not what you want but are very interesting to see anothers veiw of middle earth even if its autensity is questionable.

This is not the map i have but if you look at the south west of middle earth (looks like africa) they are there This is it folks


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 1, 2005)

Your first link does not work.

Your second map consists mostly of made up names. Maps like that one abound on the www.

As for the third link you provide - I have that map and others in Karen Wynn Fonstad's _Atlas of Middle-earth_, but had forgotten about the Grey Mountains of the great southern continent. Thanks for the reminder!

P.S.: Could you watch out for spelling errors? Sometimes it's rather difficult to make out what you're saying. Thanks!


----------



## Alatar (Apr 1, 2005)

I already knew about the fact the were made up but i am intressted in others view on tolkien and what they imagine(hence me being a member on this fourum)
About the spelling i am sorry about that but i am dyslexic but i try by best(most are typos  ).

Is it the shadowy mountains?
Theres one in Hithlum bordering beriland and ard galen and there is one on the fences of morder.
Ereid wetherin and Epaul duath


----------



## bauglir (Apr 3, 2005)

i can only think of the shadowy mountains (like alatar said before me).


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 3, 2005)

The Mts of Shadow indeed!


----------



## Ingwë (Apr 4, 2005)

Ered Wethrin and Ephel Duath - The mountains of Shadow


----------



## Alatar (Apr 5, 2005)

good as i saidit first then i guess it is my turn.

Wht is the longest river in Belerland?


----------



## Ingwë (Apr 6, 2005)

Maybe Sirion? Or Gelion? My answer is Sirion.


----------



## Alatar (Apr 6, 2005)

Not Siron.


----------



## Ingwë (Apr 7, 2005)

Then Gelion.


----------



## Alatar (Apr 7, 2005)

Correct my Vanyarian freind.


----------



## Ingwë (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks.
What is *Zirakzigil*?


----------



## bauglir (Apr 8, 2005)

zirak-zigil is the mountain Celebdil, over khazad-dùm


----------



## Ingwë (Apr 8, 2005)

Correct. Your turn.


----------



## bauglir (Apr 11, 2005)

what was "Lanthir Lamath"?


----------



## Ingwë (Apr 11, 2005)

The shimmering, glittering waterfall that ran beside the house of Dior in Ossiriand, probably part of the stream of the River Adurant. Lanthir Lamath was most famous for inspiring the name of Dior's daughter Elwing, whose name - meaning Star-spray - was inspired by the falling water on the night of stars when she was born.

Who is Lungorthin _(Or Lungortin)_


----------



## Ingwë (Apr 14, 2005)

OK, I will give you a hint. He is a *Balrog*.


----------



## bauglir (Apr 14, 2005)

is that really in the sil? i got so desparate i checked the name register at the back of the sil and couldnt find it...

is it in HoME? cus i haven`t read all of those...


----------



## Ingwë (Apr 15, 2005)

It is not in the Silmailion but it is Silmarilion related. You may find it in HoMe.


----------



## bauglir (Apr 18, 2005)

was it the balrog glorfindel killed?


----------



## Ingwë (Apr 19, 2005)

I think not. He commanded one great keep when Hurin was captured. Who is that Balrog? 
Btw this question is not clear. Maybe Tolkien himself mean Gothmog but used other name. Try again.


----------



## bauglir (Apr 28, 2005)

sorry i have no idea on this


----------



## Ingwë (Apr 29, 2005)

This balrog has commanded Angband when Hurin was captured by Melkor. 

But you have tried and... _why don't you ask?_


----------



## Ingwë (May 13, 2005)

I send PM to bauglir but there is no reply so I will ask: *What is the original Telerin name on Cirdan?* 
_I suppose Ithrynluin will answer the question if he see this thread _


----------



## Thorondor_ (May 13, 2005)

His telerin name was Nowe, right?


----------



## Ingwë (May 13, 2005)

Correct. Your turn 

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=16334


----------



## Thorondor_ (May 13, 2005)

Give six names of Aragorn


----------



## Thorondor_ (May 13, 2005)

Dang, I wish I said seven ).... nevertheless


----------



## Ingwë (May 13, 2005)

Seven? Here are they: *Estel, Hope, Strider, Ellesar, Thoronghil, Wingfoot* and Bilbo call him *Dunadan. *


----------



## Thorondor_ (May 13, 2005)

Go next buddy !


----------



## Ingwë (May 13, 2005)

OK. Who inherited the Crown of Gondor and Arnor after Aragorn's death?

_If you are sure that your answer is correct you may ask because I will not be here for a day or two_  .


----------



## Thorondor_ (May 13, 2005)

Btw, Estel means hope and one of the full names would be Elesar Telcontar , so there is another seventh name hehe


----------



## Thorondor_ (May 13, 2005)

His son Elldarion... I would like someone else to post the next question... if no one does in 48 h, I will.


----------



## Thorondor_ (May 15, 2005)

Name two elves who have beards


----------



## Ingwë (May 20, 2005)

Cirdan the Shipwright and... I don't know. Thingol maybe because he and Cirdan are relatives and I have seen a picture of Elwë with a beard.


----------



## Thorondor_ (May 20, 2005)

I didn't know about Thingol having a beard - I had a *noldo *in mind . If you are sure about this, then post the next question.


----------



## Ingwë (May 20, 2005)

I am not sure; I will check the information of the Sil and UT.


----------



## Thorondor_ (May 21, 2005)

Hint: 
-he wore a copper circlet around his head ;
-one of his descendants was instrumental in the forging of the power rings.


----------



## ely (May 23, 2005)

Don't really know about the circlet, but perhaps Finwë?


----------



## Thorondor_ (May 23, 2005)

No, but he got pretty close to Finwe's family


----------



## ely (May 26, 2005)

*wild guess* Mahtan?


----------



## Thorondor_ (May 26, 2005)

Yes!. Fire it up, you are next


----------



## ely (May 27, 2005)

Someone else can ask. I have to take a little break from this place.


----------



## Manwe (Jun 4, 2005)

Could 'someone else' please post!


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 4, 2005)

For how many years did Feanor live in Formenos?


----------



## Ingwë (Jun 6, 2005)

He dwell there from the day when he was asked to leave Tirion to the day when Melkor took the Silmarils. But years....


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 6, 2005)

Keep searching... I know of two variants, I will accept either


----------



## Alatar (Jun 6, 2005)

I have read the the darkening of vailnor, I can't find it in the Sil...


----------



## Starflower (Jun 7, 2005)

was it 12 years?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 7, 2005)

Correct, you're next.


----------



## Starflower (Jun 8, 2005)

thanks

Who killed Celegorm?


----------



## Alatar (Jun 8, 2005)

Dior!
Yes one of the sons of feanor gets killed when trying to take a silmarli.


----------



## Starflower (Jun 9, 2005)

Well done Alatar, your turn next


----------



## Alatar (Jun 9, 2005)

Ummm.... I can not think of anything so.
Name a dwARF WHO DIED IN THE fith battle (sorry about the captials pressed capts lock by mistsake)


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 9, 2005)

The most important dwarf that died in Nirnaeth Arnoediad was Azaghal, the king of the broadbeam dwarves of Belegost.


----------



## Telëlambe (Jun 16, 2005)

Just go for it.


----------



## Alatar (Jun 16, 2005)

Sorry i forgot i had posted, go ahead.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 19, 2005)

Name four great dwarven smith works.


----------



## Ingwë (Jun 19, 2005)

I would say Nauglamir, The caves of Thingol, the Dragon Help and... I don't know


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 19, 2005)

Aaah,,, hum.. are the caves a smith work? Anyway, three of the works I had in mind were done by Telchar


----------



## Ponte (Jun 20, 2005)

Nauglamir, Angrist, Narsil and the Dragon helm of Dor-Lómin.

What was the name of the lake that lay next to the halls of Caranthir in Thargelion?


----------



## Telëlambe (Jun 20, 2005)

It was the Helevorn me thinks?


----------



## Ponte (Jun 20, 2005)

Helevorn is correct


----------



## Telëlambe (Jun 20, 2005)

Cheers, 
When did Mehadros Die?


----------



## Ponte (Jun 20, 2005)

No one knows, he wandered out of the tales of Arda singing about his despair and regret.

What was the name of Beren's grandfather?


----------



## Telëlambe (Jun 20, 2005)

No, That was Maglor, His bigger bro heaved himself into a fissure in the earth. but when?

But its Bregor


----------



## Ponte (Jun 20, 2005)

Oh, I must have missed something when I read your post  
He heaved himself into a fissure of the earth after having felt that the silmarils burned his hands and realising that he had no right to them.

Name two of Laurelin's other names.


----------



## Telëlambe (Jun 20, 2005)

Giveth me a date in years!
The tree of gold or the flower of Anor?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 20, 2005)

Malinalda and Culurine.

[I would say the question reffers to Laurelin, not to its fruit]


----------



## Ponte (Jun 20, 2005)

Malinda and Culurine was what I thought about.

Maedros killed himself in the year 583 of the first age I guess.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 20, 2005)

What is the name given to the elves returned to Valinor under Finarfin? (would like the sindarin version also)


----------



## Telëlambe (Jun 21, 2005)

538 1 Is correctamundo!


----------



## Alatar (Jun 21, 2005)

Thorodor, i do not think it is you turn.(Ponte is on i think)
2 Is that in the Sil, i remeber it in the BolT?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 21, 2005)

Alatar said:


> Thoro*n*dor, i do not think it is you turn.(Ponte is on i think)
> 2 Is that in the Sil, i remeber it in the BolT?


 
Ponte asked, I answered, he agreed


----------



## Alatar (Jun 21, 2005)

Whose go it is in bold. 


> *Telëlambe *;
> Cheers,
> When did Mehadros Die?


Tel's go.


> Ponte;
> No one knows, he wandered out of the tales of Arda singing about his despair and regret.
> 
> What was the name of Beren's grandfather?


Still Tel's as that is the wrong answer.


> *Telëlambe*;
> No, That was Maglor, His bigger bro heaved himself into a fissure in the earth. but when?
> 
> But its Bregor


Tel's still.


> Ponte;
> Oh, I must have missed something when I read your post
> He heaved himself into a fissure of the earth after having felt that the silmarils burned his hands and realising that he had no right to them.
> 
> Name two of Laurelin's other names.


Still Tels as she say's she wants a year.


> Thorondor_ ;
> Malinalda and Culurine.
> 
> [I would say the question reffers to Laurelin, not to its fruit]


It is not Pontes go, so you are answering the wrong question.


> Ponte;
> Malinda and Culurine was what I thought about.Maedros killed himself in the year *583 * of the first age I guess.


Tel has not said if it is right and Ponte is unsure.


> Thorondor_ ;
> What is the name given to the elves returned to Valinor under Finarfin? (would like the sindarin version also)


Stll Tell's as she has not said if Ponte is right, and pont's question is posted after a wrong answer, and your question is posted after the wrong question.


> *Telëlambe* 538 1 Is correctamundo!


Tel say's it is. Ponte's turn, s/he has yet to post a question, or said if she would go with her orginall question, or said if you are right.

Guy's wait till you are given the thumbs up before posting a question, or it get's confusing. Ponte may acsept thorondor's answer and question, though s/he has not said, so slow down.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 21, 2005)

Point taken... so whose turn is it?


----------



## Alatar (Jun 21, 2005)

I don't know.  
Well i think you need ponte to just confirm it for you, though s/he might want a new question.


----------



## Telëlambe (Jun 24, 2005)

Oh just go for it Thorondor.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 24, 2005)

Thought so too...

What is the name given to the elves returned to Valinor under Finarfin? (would like the sindarin version also)


----------



## Telëlambe (Jul 5, 2005)

no idea, 
you have done well.


----------



## ely (Jul 10, 2005)

You mean the elves Finarfin lead to Valinor? But he didn't lead any elves to Valinor, he himself was born there and never left. 

If you mean the elves who went to Valinor and lived there under Finarfin, then... I don't know.


----------



## Telëlambe (Jul 11, 2005)

Just about all of the Noldor set out from Valinor to follow fëanor, but some of them decided to turn back under Fanarfin, were pardoned and lived in valinor indefinatly. what was the name of that remenent???


----------



## Telëlambe (Jul 19, 2005)

Is it a trick question?
is it just, the Noldor? or the remenent of the Noldor?


----------



## Aiglos (Jul 19, 2005)

Vanyar or Fair Elves


----------



## Telëlambe (Aug 5, 2005)

The Fanarfinorian or i heard somewhere the konoldorim???


----------



## Thorondor_ (Aug 5, 2005)

Nobody got it right so far... the name makes refference to Aule. I will post the actual answer today so that we can get it on


----------



## Telëlambe (Aug 5, 2005)

Aulendur?
.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Aug 5, 2005)

Telëlambe is next


----------



## Telëlambe (Aug 5, 2005)

yes!

ok then, how did Rochallor (the horse of fingolfin) Die?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Sep 4, 2005)

Hm, I didn't find the answer in the Silmarillion but in Home 11:
"Now Rochallor had stayed beside the king until the end, but the wolves of Angband assailed him, and he escaped from them because of his great swiftness, and ran at last to Hithlum, and broke his heart and died"


----------



## Telëlambe (Sep 5, 2005)

Thats right! He broke his own heart and died!!!
how cool.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Sep 5, 2005)

Telëlambe said:


> Thats right! He broke his own heart and died!!!
> how cool.



How many ships did Cirdan build for Turgon?


----------



## Telëlambe (Sep 7, 2005)

12?

.......


----------



## Thorondor_ (Sep 7, 2005)

Nope  ...


----------



## Inderjit S (Sep 9, 2005)

Seven.

Who led the Nandor into Beleriand? (The Nandor sucked, BTW.)


----------



## Thorondor_ (Sep 10, 2005)

> Who led the Nandor into Beleriand?


"In after years Denethor, son of Lenwe, turned again west at last, and led a part of that people over the mountains into Beleriand ere the rising of the Moon."


> (The Nandor sucked, BTW.)


----------



## Inderjit S (Sep 10, 2005)

Correct-you are up.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Sep 10, 2005)

Who was the beloved of Finrod?


----------



## Ingwë (Sep 12, 2005)

_'Now King *Finrod Felagund* had no wife, and Galadriel asked him why this should be; but foresight came upon Felagund as she spoke, and he said: 'An oath I too shall swear, and must be free to fulfil it, and go into darkness. Nor shall anything of my realm endure that a son should inherit.'
But it is said that not until that hour had such cold thoughts ruled him;* for indeed she whom he had loved was Amarië of the Vanyar*, and she went not with him into exile.

_*Arethel the White Lady of Gondolin left the Hidden City to visit one of Fëanor's sons. Who was he*?


----------



## Telëlambe (Sep 12, 2005)

carinthir? or one of the 'not so popular ones'


----------



## Ingwë (Sep 12, 2005)

No, not Caranthir. Try again


----------



## Thorondor_ (Sep 12, 2005)

Was it Celegorm?


----------



## Ingwë (Sep 14, 2005)

Yees, correct, though you may add Curufin. Anyway, go ahead


----------



## Thorondor_ (Sep 14, 2005)

On which mound did Turambar find Nienor?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Sep 16, 2005)

Hint: The mound is near the place where Finduilas died..


----------



## -apocalypsis- (Sep 21, 2005)

Haudh-en-Elleth.

What is the name of the lake in Valinor where Estë sleeps?

Apoc


----------



## Ingwë (Sep 21, 2005)

The lake is Lorellin. 

_*What is Gwindor's name of Finduilas?*_


----------



## ely (Sep 28, 2005)

Faelivrin..


----------



## Ingwë (Sep 30, 2005)

Go ahead


----------



## ely (Oct 2, 2005)

Why didn't Melkor find Flame Imperishable in the Void?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Oct 2, 2005)

Because the fire is with Iluvatar


----------



## ely (Oct 4, 2005)

Oh yes. Your go!


----------



## Thorondor_ (Oct 4, 2005)

Which Numenorean king was talking with the Messengers?


----------



## Damrod (Oct 5, 2005)

Tar-Atanamir?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Oct 6, 2005)

Hmm.... I was thinking more about his father, Tar-Cyriatan. But you may post the next question .


----------



## Damrod (Oct 6, 2005)

Woo! I wasn't sure which of the two would be correct to you.

Who was known as "the Unhappy"?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Oct 7, 2005)

Was it Gorlim?


----------



## Damrod (Oct 8, 2005)

It was! 

You're it!


----------



## Thorondor_ (Oct 8, 2005)

What happens with the mariners who set foot on the enchanted isles?


----------



## Damrod (Oct 11, 2005)

I believe they fell into an enchanted sleep...


----------



## Thorondor_ (Oct 11, 2005)

...until the change of the world.. Don't leave out the best part . You may ask


----------



## Damrod (Oct 11, 2005)

It's starting to feel like a game of tennis here.

When Iluvatar rises for the second time during the music of the Ainur and a third theme begins, he raises one hand. Which hand did he raise?  

(Bonus points for noting which hand he raises at the first and third time!)


----------



## bauglir (Oct 12, 2005)

I THINK it was left, right, both. So it would be right hand the second time.


----------



## Damrod (Oct 12, 2005)

We have a winner! Your turn!


----------



## bauglir (Oct 13, 2005)

gah.... I can`t think of anything. I have to go on a trip for the next couple of days, so this one is free for all.


----------



## ely (Nov 16, 2005)

Why did Gorlim betray Barahir?


----------



## Ingwë (Nov 17, 2005)

Probably because the Dark lord told him that he'll see again his wife if he betray Barahir?


----------



## ely (Nov 17, 2005)

Quite so. 

Your turn!


----------



## Ingwë (Nov 18, 2005)

I don't have enough time and I don't have idea for next question. Everyone may ask


----------



## Lady_of_Gondor (Dec 23, 2005)

First time reading the Sil, so things are fresh for me, but I'm probably not grasping all the cool nuances...It's a tough read in my opinion.

Why did Melian warn Beleg Strongbow that Anglachel would not be a faithful sword? And what did she do for him because of this?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Dec 24, 2005)

She said that the sword was made evil by the dark heart of its smith (Eol) that still abode in it.

As an answer to your second question: I think you are reffering to the lembas wrapped in silver threads, bearing the seal of the queen.


----------



## Lady_of_Gondor (Dec 24, 2005)

yes, that's right. Back to you.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Dec 24, 2005)

How many men of Fingon's host returned to Hithlum after the battle of unnumbered tears?

Edit: Well, for some reason, no one seems to like chapter 20. Anyone can post the next question...


----------



## Withywindle (Feb 10, 2006)

First of all, Happy Birthday Thorondor,

I think none of Fingon´s host returned. (Chapter 20 is the best chapter!)


----------



## Thorondor_ (Feb 10, 2006)

Right on ... and thanks !


----------



## Withywindle (Feb 11, 2006)

What name is shared by a star and a Vanyarin minstrel?


----------



## Arelindalë (Feb 19, 2006)

Elemmírë.

When Morgoth saw the first rising into the skies of the Silmaril that Eärendil wore, what was his reaction?


----------



## Arelindalë (Feb 27, 2006)

It is Elemmírë, isn't it Withywindle? I hope....


----------



## Withywindle (Feb 28, 2006)

It is indeed and well done, as I thought that was a really tricky one!

Morgoth was "filled with doubt" at the rising of Earendil.

All right, heres another one: which of the Exiles was the first to speak with Thingol on their return to Middle Earth?


----------



## Arelindalë (Mar 1, 2006)

Is it Angrod?


----------



## Withywindle (Mar 4, 2006)

Correct!

Fire away.


----------



## Arelindalë (Mar 4, 2006)

Rah!

What is the Quenya name for the song of the Hiding of Valinor?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Mar 5, 2006)

Nurtale Valinoreva (though I am not sure if this a name of a song, only a refference to an event).


----------



## Arelindalë (Mar 5, 2006)

You are correct, Thorondor_! (And I think it is indeed a song or a series of songs.)


----------



## Thorondor_ (Mar 5, 2006)

Where does Este sleep by day?


----------



## Arelindalë (Mar 5, 2006)

Upon an island in Lake Lórellin.

Where do they look, the windows of her house?


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 30, 2006)

Do they look outside of Middle Earth onto the Void?


----------



## Arelindalë (Apr 5, 2006)

The windows do look outside of Middle Earth... in fact, outwards from Arda itself and, yes, into the Void. What a view that must be...!

You have earned your turn, Starbrow!


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 7, 2006)

What did the dwarves prize above a mountain of wealth?


----------



## Arelindalë (Apr 9, 2006)

Mithril, is it?


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 10, 2006)

Sorry, that's not the answer I'm looking for.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 10, 2006)

Nimphelos, I would think. That superly cool pearl.


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 10, 2006)

You are exactly right. 
Go ahead with one of your extremely difficult questions.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 11, 2006)

Hm. I didn't have one ready for you people. I mostly just showed up because it was anything to do with Dwarves.  oh well.

Here is something for a trivia fan ---> Give the name of a Tolkien type of version of the constellation Orion.


----------



## Telëlambe (May 2, 2006)

Hey Everybody!!!
I'm baaaack...!!!

is it Menelmcar, with his shining belt?


----------



## YayGollum (May 3, 2006)

Yes, of course. I didn't think that it was too hard. Also, sure, welcome back?


----------



## Telëlambe (May 3, 2006)

erm.... ok easy map reference;

name the 6 branches off of the river Gelion.


----------



## Bethelarien (May 4, 2006)

Ascar, Thalos, Legolin, Brilthor, Duilwen, Adurant.

And yes, I really do have those memorized. How nerdy am I. 

The Elvish had many names for Men; among them, the Elvish word for "sickly." What was it?


----------



## Telëlambe (May 5, 2006)

O.........kay......?

I think is't Engwar?


----------



## -apocalypsis- (Aug 26, 2006)

Engwar is correct.


----------



## Starflower (Aug 31, 2007)

Time maybe to resurrect the thread?

*Who alone among the Eldar did not flee Morgoth?*


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 1, 2007)

Would it have been Tulkas?


----------



## Starflower (Sep 1, 2007)

Well no - seeing as Tulkas was not an Elf


try again


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 3, 2007)

Okay, I'll pay better attention to your question. How about Feanor?


----------



## Starflower (Sep 4, 2007)

Close - but not Feanor


----------



## Turgon (Sep 4, 2007)

I reckon it was Finwe? At Formenos?


----------



## Starflower (Sep 5, 2007)

it was Finwe indeed. Your turn Turgon


----------



## Turgon (Sep 5, 2007)

Go me! I got a question right!

Anyhoo, a bit of an easy one, not sure if it has been asked before, but here goes.

*Name six of the constellations set in the sky by Elbereth.*


----------



## chrysophalax (Sep 5, 2007)

Easy indeed...humph.

I'll give it a go.

Menelmacar
Wilwarin
Remmirath
Anarrima
Sickle of the Valar
Soronume


----------



## Turgon (Sep 5, 2007)

Yup, that's pretty good Chrys. 

I guess that means you are up!


----------



## chrysophalax (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow, am amazed!

Here goes...Who owned the Wooden Whale?


----------



## Starflower (Sep 6, 2007)

* 'Wooden Whale' *was the name of Aldarion's ship Hirilondë


----------



## chrysophalax (Sep 8, 2007)

Excellent! Your go, Starflower.


----------



## Bucky (Dec 28, 2007)

Since nobody's posted here in almost 4 months, I'll ask an easy question:

Name the last 3 Petty-dwarves, the order of their deaths & what they died from, from 3rd to last.


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 17, 2008)

3rd - Khim - pierced by an arrow
2nd - Ibun - Killed by orcs?
Last - Mim - Slain by Hurin before the doors of Nargothrond


----------



## Telëlambe (May 10, 2008)

I don't think we really know what happened to Ibun, it never really says. All we do know is that Ibun was used to show the outlaws around Amon Rudh; so he was alive then, but Mim announces to Hurin that he is that last of his kind before he bites it at Nargothrond.


----------



## Telëlambe (May 11, 2008)

I think you're right...

How did Findulas of Nargothrond Die?


----------



## Durin's Bane (May 11, 2008)

Killed by orcs?


----------



## Telëlambe (May 11, 2008)

Well yeah, but I was looking for the perticulars...


----------



## Durin's Bane (May 11, 2008)

Killed by orcs near the Teiglim (?) ford.


----------



## Telëlambe (May 11, 2008)

I was looking for "she was pinned to a tree by a spear" but go for it anyway...


----------



## Durin's Bane (May 13, 2008)

Damn I don't have my copy to find a really good question... so (keeping the game going) what was the name of the greatest dragon?


----------



## Curufin (May 13, 2008)

Would that be Glaurung?


----------



## Durin's Bane (May 13, 2008)

That was fast... Welcome by the way! Your turn to ask.


----------



## Curufin (May 13, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome!

What was the fate of Dior's twin sons, and who did this to them?


----------



## Telëlambe (May 13, 2008)

The greatest dragon was actually Ancalagon the black, when Earendil killed him in the war of wrath, he actually destroyed Thangorodrim. Glaurung was the father of dragons.

During the sack of Menengroth, the sons of Feanor (celegorm or curufin in perticular i think) left them to die in the forest.


----------



## Curufin (May 13, 2008)

It was Celegorm (his people, I mean), the rest is correct.

Your go.

Edit: Sorry that I got that one wrong.


----------



## Telëlambe (May 13, 2008)

Great! 
Ok, name the three noted works of Telchar of Nogrod.


----------



## Echo (May 14, 2008)

Telchar made the Sword of Elendil, the Dragon-helm of Dor-Lomin, and Angrist, the knife that cut a Silmaril from Morgoth's crown.


----------



## Telëlambe (May 14, 2008)

Indeed!

Lets have another!


----------



## Echo (May 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry, I forgot all about this! Would someone else like a try?


----------



## Illuin (May 29, 2008)

Sure; why not. 

*What caused “the man in the moon”?*


You know, "the man in the moon" as seen from Arda.


----------



## Illuin (May 30, 2008)

Anyone?....Anyone?


----------



## Prince of Cats (May 30, 2008)

I'd love to play but I just don't know


----------



## Telëlambe (May 30, 2008)

Okedoke, I'll give it a shot, i'm not sure about the question really, but the story of the moon in Arda is that the Moon was made from the last flower of Telperion, and the Miar Tillion was allowed to look after it, he had the hots for Arien though, so he didn't hold his assigned course.


----------



## Illuin (May 31, 2008)

That’s right. 

*“But Tilion was wayward and uncertain in speed, and held not to his appointed path; and he sought to come near Arien, being drawn by her splendour, though the flame of Anar scorched him, and the island of the moon was darkened”* _(Of The Sun And The Moon)_



That was probably an unfair question, being that you are from Scotland, and many others are from outside the USA. "The Man In The Moon" is something we here in the USA call darker areas on the moon known as the "_Mare Tranquillitatis_" and "_Mare Imbrium_". These areas look like a face in the moon, so it has come to be known as the "Man In The Moon". Sorry.


----------



## Telëlambe (Jun 1, 2008)

Chuckle chuckle, I get it now. I had thought for a while it had something to do with Frodo's song in the Pony at bree!!

Here we go: Who, what or where is Ezellohar?


----------



## Illuin (Jun 1, 2008)

The hill where *L & T* grew.

Here’s another astronomical question. Where or what is the origin of the planet_ Venus_?


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 1, 2008)

I believe it is a silmaril on the brow of Earendil. He traveled in his ship Vingilot in the skies.


----------



## Illuin (Jun 1, 2008)

Indeed! 

_*“Now fair and marvelous was that vessel made, and it was filled with a wavering flame, pure and bright; and Earendil the Mariner sat at the helm, glistening with dust of elven-gems, and the Silmaril was bound upon his brow. Far he journeyed in that ship, even into the starless voids; but most often was he seen at morning or at evening, glimmering in sunrise or sunset, as he came back to Valinor from voyages beyond the confines of the world” *(Of The Voyage Of Earendil)._

Venus is unmistakably visible with the unaided eye; and is commonly referred to as the "_*morning star*_" or the "_*evening star*_", and is the third brightest object (star) in the sky... at a minus 4.4 apparent magnitude - led only by the Sun and the Moon.

OK…your turn...


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 2, 2008)

Into how many groups did the Teleri become divided, and what are the names of the divisions?


----------



## Illuin (Jun 2, 2008)

Hmmmm. As simple as this appears, it’s a slippery one. The _*Teleri* (Falmari):_ _*Sindar* (Grey Elves);_ _*Nandor* (Green Elves);_ _*Silvan* (Woodland Elves)._ I’m drawing a blank after that….


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 3, 2008)

Sorry, that's close, but not the answer I was looking for.


----------



## Turgon (Jun 3, 2008)

You missed out the best ones Illuin...

The Laiquendi!


----------



## Illuin (Jun 4, 2008)

> _You missed out the best ones Illuin..._
> 
> _The Laiquendi!_


 
I regarded them as being of the _Nandor_.


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 4, 2008)

That's still not what I'm looking for. You may have to look in a couple of places to find all the groups.


----------



## Illuin (Jun 4, 2008)

> That's still not what I'm looking for. You may have to look in a couple of places to find all the groups.


 
I don’t think I fully understand your question, being that I’ve listed all of the Teleri. Maybe you are looking for the lesser “subgroups” that branched out over time??? Not sure where you are coming from.

Nice quote from Romans by the way


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes, I am also looking for some subgroups that are not listed on the table in the back of The Sil.


----------



## Illuin (Jun 5, 2008)

Hmmm. I’m not much into tables either and I’m just trying to think about this. I am truly at a loss. I agree with you though. My previous questions (The Man In The Moon…and Venus) were those I knew couldn’t be answered by simply “looking it up”. That is how questions should be asked. Hmmmm. You are not talking about Thranduil and Legolas are you? That is about all I can gather from this. Let me know where I am going wrong. I am obviously missing something here.


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 8, 2008)

No, Thranduil and Legolas are not a part of this. Go back to the beginnings of the elves. 

I won't be here for the next few days. I'm going in for surgery tomorrow. If someone thinks that they've figured it out, they can go ahead and ask the next question.


----------



## Illuin (Jun 12, 2008)

Well, I still don’t quite get it. There is the _Umanyar_; but this isn’t a “subgroup”, this is a general term for Elves who never came to Valinor; Elves who initially set out on the journey but at the end of the day, remained in Middle-Earth. This includes the _Sindar_, _Nandor_ and the other "_Elves of Darkness_" I mentioned already. So I guess you can say that I'm stumped!


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 14, 2008)

I was also looking for the Falathrim, the elves who stayed in Falas and the Eglath, the friends of Elwe that were left behind. 
Illuin, you came pretty close. You can ask the next question.


----------



## Illuin (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi Star,

Well I definitely generalized a bit too much. I have always considered them (the Falathrim) _Sindarin Elves_; but now that I think about it, my timeline could indeed be refined a bit. That was a good one. Here’s one for you. This may be a tough one, but being that you call yourself “_*Starbrow*_”, I think you have a responsibility . 




_* "*Before*_ the _Sun_ and the _Moon_ (_shepherded by Arien and Tilion_) existed….._*What (by name) were the two former brightest objects in the sky*_"? (to the _naked eye_ - observed from Middle-Earth)


----------



## Illuin (Jun 20, 2008)

Hmmm…..Have you been stumped?  You have to dig deep for this one (and do a little comparative research relating Earth and Arda). At any rate, the documentation in _The Silmarillion_ is there.


----------



## Illuin (Jun 24, 2008)

Should I give a hint?


----------



## Turgon (Jun 25, 2008)

I reckon one would be Helluin - which is Sirius right?

The other... ooh... a toughy...

*does a quick look on the net thingy*

I found that CJRT identifies the star Morwinyon with Arcturus. So I'll go with those two...?


----------



## Illuin (Jun 25, 2008)

*Helluin* (_Sirius_) is right. _*Morwinyon *(Arcturus)_ is not. That would rank sixth. There are other objects in the sky besides “_stars_”.


----------



## Turgon (Jun 25, 2008)

Well it can't be Venus - as that is supposed to be Earendil - post sun and moon.

Gods I'm gonna have to work for this one. Trouble is - I've found loads of stuff related to Tolkien's stars and our own and they are all such good reading it may take me a while...

Okay I've read that Jupiter is the second brightest planet - is this Alcarinque? Can find no definite evidence it is - but most of the sites I go on reckon this is what Tolkien is refering to?


----------



## Illuin (Jun 25, 2008)

> Well it can't be Venus - as that is supposed to be Earendil - post sun and moon.


 
Nope, you're right....can't be Venus (_which would have been the brightest if it were before the Sun and Moon_). _Think *BIG*!_


----------



## Illuin (Jun 25, 2008)

> Okay I've read that Jupiter is the second brightest planet - is this Alcarinque? Can find no definite evidence it is - but most of the sites I go on reckon this is what Tolkien is refering to?


 

You nailed it....very impressive. In the real world; the *apparent magnitude* of a celestial body is a measure of its brightness as seen by an observer on Earth. The lower the number (the negative numbers being the most luminous), the brighter the object. Here is the order:

The Sun (_Anor_): -26.73
The Full Moon (_Ithil_): -12.6
Venus: (_Earendil’s Star_) -4.4
*Jupiter *(*Alcarinque*): -2.8
*Sirius* (_*Helluin*_): -1.4
Canopus: -0.7
Mars (_Carnil_): -0.44 (at certain periods)
Alpha Centauri -0.27
Arcturus (_Morwinyon_): -0.05
Vega (_Anarrima_): 0.01
Saturn (_Lumbar_): 0.03
Rigel: 0.112
Procyon: 0.34
Achernar: 0.50
Betelgeuse (_Borgil_): 0.58
Mercury (_Elemmire_): 0.59 (at certain periods)
Capella: 0.71


----------



## Illuin (Jun 25, 2008)

OK...your turn


----------



## Turgon (Jun 26, 2008)

That was good fun Illuin - I likes having to look a bit deeper into things every once in a while. Not too much of course as I wouldn't want to be pulling any of my thinking muscles - but that was a nice work out...

Trouble is finding a question to follow yours...


----------



## Illuin (Jul 14, 2008)

We must somehow persuade the Hidden King to emerge from the Hidden City; or I myself must locate this _Vale of Tumladen_. Where's Ulmo when you need 'em ?


----------



## Turgon (Jul 31, 2008)

Ugh... another one that I had forgotten about.

And you be careful about searching for my hidden city Illuin. The laws are rather strict around here and usually involve being thrown from a high place...

I wish I had the time to think of something better but here goes:

Between the three of them how many digits did Beren, Maedhros and Gelmir lose?


----------



## Illuin (Jul 31, 2008)

There he is. I was beginning to think that Scotty might have beamed you and the rest of your city to Alcarinque or something. Well, tricky question; two possibilities:

*1.* If we count "_*digits"*_ as the word is commonly used (meaning; not including "losing a head" ); then *30*
*2.* But; if we want to include Maedhros losing his “_other 15”_ digits when he cast himself in the fiery chasm; then *45*.


But "my final answer" is the first one; *30*


----------



## Turgon (Jul 31, 2008)

Correct Illuin - nowhere near as tricksy as your question on the stars eh?


----------



## Illuin (Aug 1, 2008)

Ok; here's one....

If you were an Ornithologist in the latter days of the First Age, where would you hang out?


----------



## chrysophalax (Aug 2, 2008)

The peaks of the Crissægrim, overlooking Gondolin.


----------



## Illuin (Aug 2, 2008)

Nope. There the variety would be minimal.


----------



## Turgon (Aug 2, 2008)

Doriath maybe?

I'm thinking maybe Illuin is being tricksy and when he says Ornithologist is meaning is the elvish _orn_ which means tree?


----------



## Illuin (Aug 2, 2008)

Nope…no tricksy. And nope…no Doriath .


----------



## Turgon (Aug 2, 2008)

Fiddlesticks - foiled again!

*snaps fingers*

Okay, if I wanted to go bird-watching in the latter part of the First Age I would either:

A: Stake out Doriath and see if I could catch a glimpse of a lesser-clothed elf-maid taking a dip in the Esgalduin.

or

B: Go to Linaewen - the lake of birds - where, presumably, there was lots of birds.


----------



## Illuin (Aug 2, 2008)

Yep; it is B: _*Linaewen*_. (but I would prefer A: myself)


----------



## Turgon (Aug 28, 2008)

Hmm... just read that 'Who are People in the Middle-earth' thread and noticed Illuin had me down as Treebeard. For some reason I can't help wondering if it's not a reference to the amount of time it takes for me to get anything done...

So here goes: Name three Elven Loremasters.

Easy one no doubt. Guys if I'm ever holding a thread up like this just drop me a visitor message so I remember. Mostly I just come on TTF to read and tend to forget I need to post too...


----------



## Illuin (Sep 3, 2008)

> by Turgon
> _Hmm... just read that 'Who are People in the Middle-earth' thread and noticed Illuin had me down as Treebeard. For some reason I can't help wondering if it's not a reference to the amount of time it takes for me to get anything done..._


 
You caught that one I see . Hmmm...I would have to say:

*Rumil* of Valinor
*Pengolodh* of the Hidden City
*Elrond* of Rivendell


----------



## Turgon (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes, I'll take those. You to go then Illuin.


----------



## Illuin (Sep 4, 2008)

Name 3 enchantments, or spells (cast by 3 different offenders) that resulted in tragedy during the First Age.

PS - Morgoth giving Hurin "his [Morgoth's] own eyes to see with" does not count.


----------



## chrysophalax (Sep 4, 2008)

Hmmm, tricksy this...

1. Glaurung's enchantment of Turin and Nienor which resulted in several not nice things.

2. Sauron, for deceiving Gorlim with the the phantom of his wife, which resulted in Gorlim revealing Barahir's hiding place.

3. Eol's enchantment of Aredhel, which resulted in the creation of Mæglin, who betrayed Turgon and Gondolin.


----------



## Illuin (Sep 4, 2008)

Arrrggh! You read too much! You're up .


----------



## chrysophalax (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi guys! Ok, here it is...

What were set outside the gates of Valmar?


----------



## Illuin (Sep 6, 2008)

Mahanaxar
Ezellohar
Laurelin
Telperion

(and bickering Valar sometimes )


----------



## chrysophalax (Sep 7, 2008)

Mmmmmmmmmmm, can we narrow that down, then be more specific, please?


----------



## Illuin (Sep 7, 2008)

I would have to say the Ring of Doom (Máhanaxar); though I wish a had a photograph .


----------



## Aisteru (Sep 7, 2008)

shoot, you just beat me to it Illuin. and by "just" i mean by a few hours.


----------



## chrysophalax (Sep 8, 2008)

Ah, Aisteru, don't give up just yet! Illuin, soooooo close. Check my grammar again, please.


----------



## Illuin (Sep 8, 2008)

You're not talking about the Valar's La-Z-Boy recliners set up out there; are you?


----------



## chrysophalax (Sep 8, 2008)

Indeed, I am! Your go.


----------



## Illuin (Sep 9, 2008)

*Bronze*
*Silver *
*Gold*
*Wood*
*Steel*
*Iron*
*Stone*

These are scrambled; unscramble them.


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 10, 2008)

Bronze
Gold
Iron
Silver 
Steel
Stone
Wood.

Could it be a simple as alphebetical order?


----------



## Illuin (Sep 11, 2008)

Fir! You should know me by now ! I hereby swear there will never be any tricks or cheese. All legitimate.


----------



## Starflower (Sep 11, 2008)

I've managed two, but cannot make any sense of the others....

Steel - Estel
Iron - Nori


----------



## chrysophalax (Sep 11, 2008)

Why do I have the eerie feeling this is a title or a phrase we have to work out....ack!


----------



## Illuin (Sep 11, 2008)

No, nothing like that. This is all genuine Silmarillion reality. We may need Turgon for this one 

.


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 11, 2008)

Here it is - 
wood
stone
bronze
iron
silver
gold
steel


----------



## Illuin (Sep 11, 2008)

Yes; very shrewd, very shrewd indeed 

…well done. 

You're up


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 12, 2008)

Nóm said:


> Here it is -
> wood
> stone
> bronze
> ...



*whines* But WHY?


----------



## Illuin (Sep 12, 2008)

> by Firawyn
> *whines* But WHY?


 
The Hidden Pass into Gondolin was protected by seven heavily guarded gates; the first was made of wood, then stone, bronze, iron, silver, gold, and the last, and most secure was made of steel.


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 12, 2008)

Facinating. Okay, so what's next then?


----------



## Illuin (Sep 12, 2008)

> by Firawyn
> Facinating. Okay, so what's next then?


 
Nóm, when she appears, will tear it up!


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 13, 2008)

*grin* Ready when she is!


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 21, 2008)

I apologize for leaving this thread hanging. Don't know when I'll be back to check this trivia again, so whoever gets to it first is welcomed to take my spot in asking a question.


----------



## chrysophalax (Sep 21, 2008)

Go ahead, Illuin. Ya know you're dying to!


----------



## Illuin (Sep 21, 2008)

A star _"has gone where no star has gone before"_ ...the _final frontier_. What was its_ "formal"_ name, and where did it go?


----------



## Illuin (Sep 22, 2008)

We may need the "Hidden King" for this one as well 

. Though it appears he was called to another Entmoot.


----------



## Illuin (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh; all right! Since everybody seems to be MIA, I’ll give you a hint. The answer is _not_ Eärendil .


----------



## chrysophalax (Sep 29, 2008)

Possibly we're talking about Gil-Estel, the silmaril bound to Earendil's brow and put aboard a ship, the Vingilot, which sailed the airs ? *hopes that covers all the bases*


----------



## Illuin (Sep 30, 2008)

Hallelujah! _Gil-Estel,_ _'Star of High Hope' (passed through the "Door of Night")_. The wise little Dragon comes through. You're up.


----------



## chrysophalax (Oct 1, 2008)

Nisimaldar was known for producing what particular type of flora?


----------



## Aisteru (Oct 5, 2008)

Isn't that where Mallorn trees grow?


----------



## chrysophalax (Oct 6, 2008)

It is indeed! Your turn, Aisteru.


----------



## Aisteru (Oct 7, 2008)

Nisimaldar lies between what two areas?


----------



## Illuin (Oct 8, 2008)

Andustar and Hyarnustar. I cheated. Having that big framed map of Numenor on the wall next to me, I couldn't resist ; so you can go again if you want.


----------



## Aisteru (Oct 8, 2008)

Haha, thanks but no thanks. As you can see, my questions are feeble at best, so you can take your rightful place as quenstioner.


----------



## Illuin (Oct 8, 2008)

Who’s defeat resulted in a long period of bliss and prosperity?


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 9, 2008)

Melkor? Would that be too easy?


----------



## Illuin (Oct 10, 2008)

Well, yes. Be just a bit more specific.


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 10, 2008)

Specific about what? 

That he was captured by the Valar and held captive for three ages? Or that he was known as Morgoth?


----------



## Illuin (Oct 10, 2008)

Even though that is a possible correct answer, it's not what I'm looking for. Melkor/Morgoth is behind everything, so his defeat always results in a long peace. But I'm thinking of someone else.


----------



## Burzum (Oct 20, 2008)

Illuin said:


> Who’s defeat resulted in a long period of bliss and prosperity?


 I'm guessing that it's Glaurung, when he came out during the Siege of Angband and was driven back by Fingon.


----------



## Illuin (Oct 20, 2008)

We have an astute new member among us folks. Yes; "_Baby Glaurung"_ is correct . You’re up.


----------



## Burzum (Oct 20, 2008)

Where was Eol executed? (be more specific than "Gondolin")


----------



## Illuin (Oct 20, 2008)

You will have to be a little more tricksy than that in this place. The Hidden King of Gondolin resides here; and he is always watching.


----------



## chrysophalax (Oct 22, 2008)

He was thrown off the cliffs of the Caragdur. *Hidden King, humph*


----------



## childoferu (Jul 18, 2009)

So I see that last post was published sometime in 2008, so I would make an attempt at reviving this thread but only someone else post that they are interested


----------



## Illuin (Jul 19, 2009)

Sure, I'll play. If nobody else plays, that's OK. We've kept this going with just two people in the past. 

Do you want to start with a question?


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 19, 2009)

I'll try to play too.


----------



## childoferu (Jul 20, 2009)

YES! Now that we got some players, hmm...lets see...a question, lets start pretty easy and then work our way into greater difficulty, I'll start off with this really easy one: What were the three houses of the Edain?


----------



## ltnjmy (Jul 20, 2009)

childoferu said:


> YES! Now that we got some players, hmm...lets see...a question, lets start pretty easy and then work our way into greater difficulty, I'll start off with this really easy one: What were the three houses of the Edain?


 
Ooh, I think I know -

The House of Beor (I)

The House of Haleth (II) - aka the Haladin

The House of Hador Goldenhead (III) 

Another question: Who killed Draugulin ?


----------



## childoferu (Jul 20, 2009)

ltnjmy said:


> Ooh, I think I know -
> 
> The House of Beor (I)
> 
> ...


 
Excellent answer, and I think I know this one, could it be...HUAN, HOUND OF VALINOR


----------



## ltnjmy (Jul 20, 2009)

childoferu said:


> Excellent answer, and I think I know this one, could it be...HUAN, HOUND OF VALINOR


 
Correct!!

Did Maglor, son of Feanor, die ?


----------



## childoferu (Jul 21, 2009)

ltnjmy said:


> Correct!!
> 
> Did Maglor, son of Feanor, die ?


 
No, not in body anyways, If I remember the text, didn't he just fade away with time, maybe

wait, wasn't it my turn to ask a question


----------



## ltnjmy (Jul 21, 2009)

childoferu said:


> No, not in body anyways, If I remember the text, didn't he just fade away with time, maybe
> 
> wait, wasn't it my turn to ask a question


 
I agree - it said something like - - after he cast the Simaril into the sea, he walked along the shores bemoaning his fate.

but you are right - - it is your turn


----------



## childoferu (Jul 21, 2009)

ltnjmy said:


> I agree - it said something like - - after he cast the Simaril into the sea, he walked along the shores bemoaning his fate.
> 
> but you are right - - it is your turn


 
Well then, If you don't mind, I would like to ask you two questions:

Which Numenorean king sailed into the west and tried to break the ban of the valar?

Which High-King of Noldor died at the Niernath Dieodad(correct spelling?) ?


----------



## ltnjmy (Jul 21, 2009)

childoferu said:


> Well then, If you don't mind, I would like to ask you two questions:
> 
> Which Numenorean king sailed into the west and tried to break the ban of the valar?
> 
> Which High-King of Noldor died at the Niernath Dieodad(correct spelling?) ?


 
The final king of Numenor, Ar-Pharazon (aka "Tar-Calion", aka "The Golden") was seduced by Sauron the Deceiver and tried to break the Ban of the Valar. 

-and-

Poor King Fingon (the second High-King of the Noldor in Middle-Earth)((in Aman, Finarfin became the King of the Noldor after repenting his initial decision to join the Noldorin exiles - - although he had no problem letting his sons and daughter - Galadriel - go without him)). 

I always marvelled at the description which said something like this - - after Gothomog, Lord of the Balrogs (and an evil Maia) had cloven his head, him and the others beat blue banners into the dust with his blood...


----------



## childoferu (Jul 21, 2009)

ltnjmy said:


> The final king of Numenor, Ar-Pharazon (aka "Tar-Calion", aka "The Golden") was seduced by Sauron the Deceiver and tried to break the Ban of the Valar.
> 
> -and-
> 
> ...


 
yea, oh goodness yes, I just cringed at the thought of all those balrogs just relentlessly and mercilessly beating him *shutters* and what happened to his father was no less awful, *man, the noldor had it hard* 

anyway, your turn, lets crank up the difficulty, in retrospect, I think my last two were much to "elementary"


----------



## ltnjmy (Jul 22, 2009)

childoferu said:


> yea, oh goodness yes, I just cringed at the thought of all those balrogs just relentlessly and mercilessly beating him *shutters* and what happened to his father was no less awful, *man, the noldor had it hard*


 
I agree with you COE - Professor Tolkien's description of Fingon's death made me cringe quite a bit as well.

Question: What was the name of Galadriel's niece ?


----------



## childoferu (Jul 22, 2009)

Finduilas, I think thats the correct spelling, and because i'm 99% sure my answer is correct, I think I'll go on and ask why were the Lords of Adunie established?


----------



## ltnjmy (Jul 22, 2009)

childoferu said:


> Finduilas, I think thats the correct spelling, and because i'm 99% sure my answer is correct, I think I'll go on and ask why were the Lords of Adunie established?


 
Yes, she was the poor unfortunate who fell in love with Turin. 

My answer - - I think that the Lords of Andunie were established as a separate branch of the House of Elros because its founder - Silmarien (spelling??) was the eldest child of one of the early Numenorean kings and had she been born later - - she would have been a ruling Queen in her own right ?? But when she was born - women could not inherit the sceptre until the law was changed by Tar Aldarion - - who did so that his only child/daughter - - Tar Ancalime - - could rule ??


----------



## childoferu (Jul 22, 2009)

ltnjmy said:


> Yes, she was the poor unfortunate who fell in love with Turin.
> 
> My answer - - I think that the Lords of Andunie were established as a separate branch of the House of Elros because its founder - Silmarien (spelling??) was the eldest child of one of the early Numenorean kings and had she been born later - - she would have been a ruling Queen in her own right ?? But when she was born - women could not inherit the sceptre until the law was changed by Tar Aldarion - - who did so that his only child/daughter - - Tar Ancalime - - could rule ??


 
You are correct, my friend


----------



## Bucky (Jul 23, 2009)

ltnjmy said:


> I agree with you COE - Professor Tolkien's description of Fingon's death made me cringe quite a bit as well.
> 
> Question: What was the name of Galadriel's niece ?



Depending on the chart you go by, Finduilas......

If you go by The Simarillion chart & Orodreth is Galadriel's brother, that make's Ordreth's daughter Finduilas Galadriel's niece.

I'll be back to make sure I'm correct & ask a 'toughy'.


----------



## childoferu (Aug 11, 2009)

I wonder whats been up with Bucky?


----------



## musicofainur (Dec 29, 2009)

It's been a while. Anyone for open floor?


----------



## iasc (Mar 21, 2010)

Who guided Tuor to Gondolin?


----------



## Bucky (Apr 20, 2010)

Seriously?

Voronwe.

Now I'll go.....

No fair looking up the answers....

What was the name of the weapon used to cut the Silmaril from Morgoth's crown by Beren?


----------



## Astrance (Apr 21, 2010)

Angrist, of course.


----------



## Bucky (Apr 21, 2010)

now you ask me one....

since this place is desolation row lately.


----------



## Astrance (Apr 21, 2010)

What was the name of the poor noldo bloke who unwillingly began the disaster of the Nirnaeth Arnoediad ?


----------



## Bucky (Apr 22, 2010)

Stockholm said:


> What was the name of the poor noldo bloke who unwillingly began the disaster of the Nirnaeth Arnoediad ?


 
I'm not sure I understand the question...

I know what a 'bloke' is, but, the answer is likely the bloke who got his head chopped off and caused Gwindor to go nuts, i.e. Gwindor's brother, right?

That would be, um, er, ah, got it! - Gelmir.


----------



## ltnjmy (Apr 22, 2010)

Who became High King of the Noldor after the death of Fingon ?

(this might be easy for some...)


----------



## Astrance (Apr 22, 2010)

Bucky said:


> I'm not sure I understand the question...
> 
> I know what a 'bloke' is, but, the answer is likely the bloke who got his head chopped off and caused Gwindor to go nuts, i.e. Gwindor's brother, right?
> 
> That would be, um, er, ah, got it! - Gelmir.


 

That's a bingo !


----------



## Bucky (Apr 22, 2010)

OK......

This is a bit sneaky, but it _is_ in the Silmarillion, in Akallabeth.....

In the conversation when Sauron turns (scams) the Numenoreans back to worship of Melkor, there are three names used by Sauron (2) and by Ar-Pharazon (1) to describe Melkor.

I'll take anyone of the three - without looking of course.


----------



## Astrance (Apr 22, 2010)

I may be wrong (Númenor isn't my forte), but didn't they call Morgoth « King of Arda », or was it just his self-proclaimed title in the First Age ?


----------



## Bucky (Apr 23, 2010)

No, but we was called Lord of something twice....

And Giver of something once.....

I know this is a tough one, so I'm giving you a hint.


----------



## Bucky (Apr 26, 2010)

I knew this was a tough one, so here goes:

Ar-Pharazon:

"Who is this Lord of the Darkness?"

Sauron: "Blah, blah, blah...Melkor, Lord of All. Giver of Freedom....."

So, back to The Silm proper.....

(My weakness)

How many years did Gondolin take to build?


----------



## Astrance (Apr 27, 2010)

True, I had forgotten this about Melkor !

Roughly, I'd say three hundred years for Gondolin.


----------



## Bucky (Apr 27, 2010)

Stockholm said:


> True, I had forgotten this about Melkor !
> 
> Roughly, I'd say three hundred years for Gondolin.



nope........


----------



## Bucky (Apr 29, 2010)

"After fifty and two years of secret labor, blah, blah, blah...."

Answer is 52 years.


Let's try again.....

What is the most likely number of Balrogs in Middle-earth after Morgoth's return to Angband at the beginning of the First Age?

(trick question)


----------



## Astrance (May 2, 2010)

Erm... I'd say the answer is *several* ^^


----------



## Bucky (May 3, 2010)

Stockholm said:


> Erm... I'd say the answer is *several* ^^



That's actually pretty close.....

Try a few more.


----------



## Astrance (May 3, 2010)

Many ? A score ? Several dozens ? An awesome freaking lot ?


----------



## Bucky (May 4, 2010)

A few more than 'a few'....

I thought I said that.

like less than 8 and more than 6.

Does that help?


PS: It's a trick question because it's only found in HoME and even there it might be something else (3), but can't be, so it MUST be, er______.


----------



## Astrance (May 5, 2010)

Seven ? I didn't know that — I thought there was more Balrogs than that !


----------



## Bucky (May 5, 2010)

Correct!

You're turn........


----------



## Kyranger (Jul 22, 2010)

Well, does anybody want to start this thread back up again? I think it would be Stockholms turn next if she's still around.


----------



## Bucky (Jul 24, 2010)

Sure if not, you can go.


----------



## Kyranger (Jul 24, 2010)

Well I'll give it a try, when was the leader of the house of Beor at the time of the Battle of Sudden Flame, born?


----------



## Bucky (Jul 24, 2010)

you mean an exact year?

that would actually not be in The Silm......

Or is it? 

That might require some serious mindbending thought processing. 

I mean, if it's off a 'Tale of the Years' for the first age, that's actually from the History of Middle-earth & not The Silm, plus unpublished texts by JRR Tolkien that are incomplete.

Plus all questions and answers must come from one's head & not looked up on the internet or in the books......
As this is a game of honor, right?

So if the question meets all those criteria, we can start wracking our brains.....

Cool?


----------



## Starflower (Jul 26, 2010)

'Battle of the Sudden Flame' - that's Dagor Bracollach then. The leader of the House of Beor would have been Bregor, father of Barahir - but I don't remember it mentioned when he was born... 

You may have to help us out here, and tell us where the answer is found - as Bucky says, let's keep the questions to info found actually in the Silmarillion


----------



## Kyranger (Jul 26, 2010)

Sorry guys, I got my recourses mixed up  the leader was Bregolas (that was in the silmarillion) and he was born in 393 of the first age but I got that from a different book ( the Lost Road I think ) sorry, I never was very good about remembering which book I got something out of but I'll try to do better in the future


----------



## Bucky (Jul 27, 2010)

OK, come up with another one then....

Like who slew Glaurung, lol.


----------



## Kyranger (Jul 27, 2010)

Hmm.... Alright, how many times did Beren curse his oath to Thingol?


----------



## Bucky (Jul 27, 2010)

Man you are good....

Thrice?


----------



## Kyranger (Jul 27, 2010)

Yup, your turn.


----------



## Bucky (Jul 29, 2010)

Who is the Vala that is Doomsman of the Valar?


----------



## Starflower (Jul 30, 2010)

Now that would be Mandos.

What were the borders of the Dor-Cúarthol?


----------



## Bucky (Jul 30, 2010)

WRONG WRONG WRONG!!!!!!!!

Mandos is incorrect.

Put on your thinking cap!


edit: Do you really think I'd ask the question if the answer was Mandos, lol?


----------



## Elfarmari (Aug 1, 2010)

> The Fëanturi, masters of spirits, are brethren, and they are called most often Mandos and Lórien. Yet these are rightly the names of the places of their dwelling, and their true names are Námo and Irmo.
> 
> Námo the elder dwells in Mandos, which is westward in Valinor. He is the keeper of the Houses of the Dead, and the summoner of the spirits of the slain. He forgets nothing; and he knows all things that shall be, save only those that lie still in the freedom of Ilúvatar. He is the Doomsman of the Valar; but he pronounces his dooms and his judgements only at the bidding of Manwë.



I'd say Starflower is correct, unless you want to be nitpicky about proper names.


----------



## Starflower (Aug 2, 2010)

Bucky said:


> WRONG WRONG WRONG!!!!!!!!
> 
> Mandos is incorrect.
> 
> ...


 
ooo-kay...
Námo then, as Mandos (as pointed out by Elfarmari) is strictly speaking the name of his dwelling. But unless you possess knowledge of the Silmarillion beyond us mere mortals, I stand by my answer


----------



## Bucky (Aug 3, 2010)

If you stand by your answer being Mandos, then you are still WRONG!!!!!! 

Since Mandos is a place, how can it be a person?

The correct answer, is, of course, as pointed out (from the book BTW) Namo - trick question.

So who got it?

I'd say Elfamari did & it's his/her turn.......

It's not nitpicking, it's a trick question....

Those of you who know me well enough know I'd NEVER ask anything as simple as 'Mandos' - come on......

So, the real point of the question was to figure out that the proper name was needed. 

Therefore, I have to say Elfmari is up for catching it first.


----------



## Starflower (Aug 3, 2010)

Well... I say it is nitpicking, as Mandos is an established name for this particular Vala. 

But, let Elfarmari have his turn


----------



## Bucky (Aug 3, 2010)

It was the WHOLE point of the question.....

Maybe I should have asked "Who was the bad Vala?" instead, for a real toughie?


----------



## Prince of Cats (Aug 3, 2010)

I thought it was a good play


----------



## Elfarmari (Aug 3, 2010)

Why wouldn't the Orcs enter Deldúwath? Specifically, what caused the conditions the Orcs wanted to avoid?

(the proper pronoun [edit: when referring to me] would be 'her', if anyone's wondering)


----------



## Bucky (Aug 3, 2010)

Her must be Melian.


----------



## Starflower (Aug 4, 2010)

Not Melian, Deldúwath was the name for Dorthonion. Well, this is where Barahir and his men kept a foothold against Morgoth; it isaid that all who entered there went blind and mad with terror and not even Orcs would enter.
so, the specific conditions... it was cursed by Morgoth?

(apologies to Ms Elfarmari for the accidental gender re-assignment!)


----------



## Elfarmari (Aug 4, 2010)

Starflower is correct; Morgoth turned it into a place of horror in the process of pursuing Barahir and his men. Next!


----------



## Starflower (Aug 4, 2010)

How many years after the Noldor arrived in Middle-Earth did the Fall of Gondolin happen?


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 4, 2010)

Here's a wild guess - 2000 years


----------



## Bucky (Aug 5, 2010)

Starflower said:


> Not Melian, Deldúwath was the name for Dorthonion. Well, this is where Barahir and his men kept a foothold against Morgoth; it isaid that all who entered there went blind and mad with terror and not even Orcs would enter.
> so, the specific conditions... it was cursed by Morgoth?
> 
> (apologies to Ms Elfarmari for the accidental gender re-assignment!)



*No, not Morgoth...

Morgoth wasn't a HER....

I guess mt first instinct was correct: Ungoliant?

But wouldn't that be The Spider's Pass where the power of Melian & the offspring of Ungoliant met?


*


----------



## Starflower (Aug 5, 2010)

Bucky, dear; 'HER' was a reference to Elfarmari - not to the answer of the riddle 



> Now Morgoth's power overshadowed the Northlands; but Barahir would not flee from Dorthonion, and remained contesting the land foot by foot with his enemies. Then Morgoth pursued his people to the death, until few remained; and all the forest of the northward slopes of that land was turned little by little into a region of such dread and dark enchantment that even the Orcs would not enter it unless need drove them, and it was called Deldúwath, and Taur-nu-Fuin, The Forest under Nightshade. The trees that grew there after the burning were black and grim, and their roots were tangled, groping in the dark like claws; and those who strayed among them became lost and blind, and were strangled or pursued to madness by phantoms of terror.



Starbrow - wrong answer, try again. A clue: someone important was born 7 years earlier - this person's year of birth is mentioned in the text.


----------



## Bucky (Aug 6, 2010)

600 years......


----------



## Starflower (Aug 9, 2010)

close but no cigar.
Shall I offer a further clue? The VIP in question is Earendil.


----------



## Kyranger (Aug 9, 2010)

496 years?


----------



## Starflower (Aug 10, 2010)

a few years short - any other guesses?


----------



## Kyranger (Aug 10, 2010)

510 years?


----------



## Bucky (Aug 12, 2010)

I believe the answer is actually confusing....

I think the text reads something to the effect of "In the (whatever) year after the rising of the sun (or moon) Earendil was born to blah balh blah....."

It doesn't actually say the exact year of the First Age, correct?

The exact answer is 596, right?

Or is it 601?


----------



## Starflower (Aug 16, 2010)

Kyranger is right - 510 years.



> In the spring of the year after was born in Gondolin Eärendil Half-elven, the son of Tuor and Idril Celebrindal; and that was _five hundred years and three_ since the coming of the Noldor to Middle-earth.
> ....
> At last, in the year when Eärendil was seven years old, Morgoth was ready....


----------



## Kyranger (Aug 16, 2010)

What was Ard-galens later name?


----------



## FeyFeaofFeanor (Aug 24, 2010)

Anfauglith! It got its new name from the fire Morgoth caused. (Or someone else of the like)


----------



## Kyranger (Aug 24, 2010)

Correct! Your turn.


----------



## Kyranger (Sep 4, 2010)

Well since FeyFeaofFeanor hasn't answered I guess anyone can have a turn.


----------



## Starflower (Sep 6, 2010)

Why don't you!


----------



## Kyranger (Sep 6, 2010)

Oh..... alright!:*) What famous Elf was born in Nan Elmoth?


----------



## Bucky (Sep 7, 2010)

Maeglin - of course....

BTW: I hd to add the 'Of Cousre' because TTF is set to not allow ansers of less than ten letters. lol


----------



## Kyranger (Sep 7, 2010)

Yep, your turn.:*)


----------



## Bucky (Sep 8, 2010)

All righty.......

This is too easy for you masters, but off the top of my head: 

What was Gwindor's brother's name?


----------



## Kyranger (Sep 8, 2010)

Gelmir.:*)


----------



## Bucky (Sep 9, 2010)

Correct...

I was going to ask the father's name, but I had to look it up the confirm it. Turns out I was right, but that's against the rules. :*rolleyes:


----------



## Kyranger (Sep 9, 2010)

Alright, hmm.... where did the men of the house of Beor camp at first after crossing the blue mountains?


----------



## Kyranger (Sep 18, 2010)

Need a hint?:*)


----------



## Kyranger (Sep 19, 2010)

Well alright, I'll give you one anyway. It's near the springs of the River Thalos. There, that should make it obvious.:*)


----------



## BlackCaptain (Oct 24, 2010)

The springs of Sirion? lol I have no idea


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Jan 14, 2011)

Old game...and (many) weeks without an answer...

Well here it is...maybe...

Bëor and his people settled first in Ossiriand, but were at odds with the Green-Elves that already dwelt there, for the men competed with the elves for food and natural resources. Therefore, on the advice of Felagund, Bëor led his people to Estolad, the encampment, in the realm of Amrad and Amras, sons of Fëanor.


----------



## Starflower (Jan 14, 2011)

You are of course correct (as I'm sure you know already!), so to get this going, go ahead and ask away!


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Jan 14, 2011)

Okay...here we go...


Why did the Valar's alter the course of the sun, that it ended up going only East to West?
(as opposed to both East-West and West-East as it did at first)


----------



## camlost (Jan 14, 2011)

Peeping-Tom said:


> Old game...and (many) weeks without an answer...
> 
> Well here it is...maybe...
> 
> Bëor and his people settled first in Ossiriand, but were at odds with the Green-Elves that already dwelt there, for the men competed with the elves for food and natural resources. Therefore, on the advice of Felagund, Bëor led his people to Estolad, the encampment, in the realm of Amrad and Amras, sons of Fëanor.



I don't think this is correct because it doesn't jive with the clue, i.e. "near the springs of Thalos." The springs of Thalos would be near the Ered Luin. 

In any case, as for your question, was it so that the sun wouldn't keep veiled the other stars in the sky that it was ordered to tarry in the west and seek the east "under" Middle-Earth for its rise?


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Jan 15, 2011)

> I don't think this is correct because it doesn't jive with the clue, i.e. "near the springs of Thalos." The springs of Thalos would be near the Ered Luin.


 
Yes, but all of river Thalos runs within the realm of Ossiriand.
Ossiriand starts at the "Blue Mountains" and ends at the great river Gelion, east-west, and
starts at river Ascar in the north and extends south to the end of the "Blue Mountains".
But if you have a name of the exact spot of the camp...please come forward...'cause I don't. :*confused:

Edit : I've been scavending the Silmarillion for clues about the house of Bëor and river Thalos.........and still found nothing!
I still gotta stick with my original answer...The whole realm of Ossiriand. (that is by the Green-elves in Ossiriand, but not anywhere near river Thalos.)



> In any case, as for your question, was it so that the sun wouldn't keep veiled the other stars in the sky that it was ordered to tarry in the west and seek the east "under" Middle-Earth for its rise?


 
Well, that is a partly reason, I'll give you that...but thats not enough...
Estë & Lórien had a greater reason...besides that Anor over-shine the stars...
And yet there is another great reason too...something to do with Isil....
Come again...


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 15, 2011)

Did it have something to do with Isil wanting to get too close to the sun and he kept getting burned?


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes Starbrow...
Tilion (Commander of Isil/moon) could'nt stop chasing Arien (Commander of Anor/sun), he were too attracted to her brightness, and got seriously burned and dark each time he did catch up with her. Acording to the Sil. this was the main reason to alter Anor's path across the sky.

But also...

The Valar's Lórien & Estë, complained that "sleep and rest had been taken away..." with the constant sunlight and as camlost somewhat answered, "...and that the stars were hidden".

I'll hand it over to you, Starbrow....hope more will join in on the fun...:*up


----------



## Nienor (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't know if this is the correct place to write this: but count me in the fun! I'd like to play to, so I'll try to be ready to answer the next question.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey there Nienor...
You are most welcome...
At the moment we are waiting for Starbrow, to come forward with a new trivia-question...Hmm, and have been waiting for quite a while now.
When a new question is posted, everybody has the option to post the answer, they believe to be right. When somebody gets it right, he or she should post another question.

Well, to get this going, (...and if Starbrow won't...), why don't Nienor post a new question?
I guess you already got one ready for us...just go ahead...:*p


----------



## Nienor (Jan 30, 2011)

Well, I was expecting to answer, rather than questioning. So just for the sake of keeping the game on, here it goes a really easy one (it has been a year or more since I reread the Silmarillion... I think I'll start rereading it again this week).

Where did Turin find Nienor?


----------



## Edheldae (Jan 30, 2011)

He found her on the gravesite of Finduilas, which he tended to visit and mope around. :*)


----------



## Nienor (Jan 31, 2011)

Right =) Your turn then.


----------



## Edheldae (Jan 31, 2011)

Here we go then:

What is the first great named prize borne from Thingol's halls by the dwarves?


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 2, 2011)

Could that be the neckless "Nauglamír" with the Silmaril attached?


----------



## Edheldae (Feb 3, 2011)

Good guess but a named item pre-dates that.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 4, 2011)

Well, the first Items I can remember beeing given to the Dwarves by Thingol is *Pearls* as payment for their labor and crafts... If thats what you were thinking of?


----------



## Edheldae (Feb 5, 2011)

Yep, that's it. More specifically the dwarves of Belegost were rewarded with pearls, one of which was named Nimphelos and was the size of a large egg. The Lord of Belegost prized it above a mountain of wealth.

Next question's to you...


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorry about dropping the ball back there. I forgot I was doing this Trivia thread.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 7, 2011)

Wich mountain is also called Elerrína?


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 10, 2011)

Peeping-Tom said:


> Wich mountain is also called Elerrína?


 
I'll give a hint...

It's also called Mount Everwhite, White Mountain, Amon Uilos, Hill of Ilmarin

Come on...It's not that difficult...


----------



## Kyranger (Feb 10, 2011)

Taniquetil?


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 11, 2011)

Yes of course it's Taniquetil...

Go ahead Kyranger...


----------



## Kyranger (Feb 11, 2011)

In what year did Mim betrayed the location of Turin's stronghold to Morgoth's Orcs?


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 11, 2011)

Well, Ibûn, Mîm's son, died the year 489 in the first age of the Sun, and he were slayed by the orcs entering Amon Rûdh.

So my answer will be : 489 FA


----------



## Kyranger (Feb 11, 2011)

You got it.:*)


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 12, 2011)

Aprox. how long was the great river Sirion?


----------



## Kyranger (Feb 12, 2011)

My guess would be around 850 miles.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 12, 2011)

Of course, you are right, Kyranger...


----------



## Kyranger (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you Peeping-Tom......
In what year did Caranthir, son of Feanor, die?


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 14, 2011)

Someone else should answer that....

(hint : Assault of the Sons of Fëanor on Menegroth.)


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 23, 2011)

Peeping-Tom said:


> Someone else should answer that....
> 
> (hint : Assault of the Sons of Fëanor on Menegroth.)


 

Well... I guess not!!! :*mad:

The answer is : 509 First age of the Sun.


----------



## Kyranger (Feb 23, 2011)

That is correct.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 24, 2011)

Name the (lost) lay of the Sun & moon.


----------



## Bucky (Feb 24, 2011)

Thankfully (lost, that is)?


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 25, 2011)

Bucky said:


> Thankfully (lost, that is)?



Hehe...

But not lost in memory... JRRT mention the name of the lay, only once in the Sil.

Hmm...Three days...and no answers. I blame the Weekend. Psst...read Quenta Silmarillion chapter 11.


----------



## Starflower (Feb 28, 2011)

Narsilion!


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh yes, Narsilion is the name...

Keep it going... Starflower you're up...


----------



## Starflower (Mar 2, 2011)

Why was Hísilómë thus named?


----------



## Bucky (Mar 2, 2011)

It was the land of mist.

About the twp camps of the people of Feanor & Fingolfin camped on opposite sides of Lake Mithrim upon arriving in Middle-earth, a great mist arose and engulfed them.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Just go ahead, Bucky... we know you're right. :*up:*p

Did I just punch the smiley...or is it at gun-point??


----------



## Bucky (Mar 8, 2011)

All the good questions are taken!

What was the name of the Elf who harassed Turin and was stripped naked and chased to his death?


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 8, 2011)

Could it be Brandir?


----------



## Bucky (Mar 9, 2011)

No, It could not be....

Brandir was the lame guy, the head of the People of Halleth.


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh, yeah. How about Daeron?


----------



## Bucky (Mar 9, 2011)

Getting warmer......


----------



## Kyranger (Mar 10, 2011)

Is it Saeros?


----------



## Bucky (Mar 10, 2011)

It is indeed, You're up.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Mar 24, 2011)

*Kyranger*, open floor or a new question, please... :*confused:


----------



## Kyranger (Mar 24, 2011)

What was Belthronding made of?


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Mar 24, 2011)

Black yew-wood.


----------



## Kyranger (Mar 25, 2011)

Correct!:*)


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Mar 25, 2011)

Who made the Ulumuri?


----------



## Bucky (Mar 25, 2011)

I'll guess Osse.


----------



## Starflower (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm certain Ulmo himself made them?


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Mar 25, 2011)

neither Osse nor Ulmo...


----------



## Kyranger (Mar 26, 2011)

I think it was Salmar?


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Mar 26, 2011)

That's right! It was Salmar.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 26, 2011)

That doesn't even ring a bell, lol :*confused:


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Mar 27, 2011)

One of the maiar who came to Arda with Ulmo, along with Osse and Uinen.


----------



## Kyranger (Mar 27, 2011)

In what year was the Battle-under-stars?


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Mar 27, 2011)

1498 year of the trees?


----------



## Kyranger (Mar 28, 2011)

You got it.:*)


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Mar 29, 2011)

Where did Thingol claim that his life began "years uncounted before ere the fathers of the stunted people awoke?"


----------



## camlost (Mar 29, 2011)

In the forges of Menegroth.


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Mar 29, 2011)

Dang I messed up! (I incorrectly worded the question...I was meaning Cuivienen.)

But indeed you are correct with your answer. That is where he made the statement.


----------



## camlost (Mar 30, 2011)

Who was the only person (man or elf) to come back to Hithlum from the Nirnaeth?


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't know of any others besides Hurin.


----------



## camlost (Mar 30, 2011)

Hmm, Hurin is technically correct though I wasn't thinking of him. So, it's your turn.

The elf I was thinking of was Annael, Tuor's foster-father.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 31, 2011)

I was thinking of Hurin but thought that too obvious.


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Mar 31, 2011)

When Maedhros and Maglor find Elros and Elrond in a cave, Elros is playing in a waterfall at the entrance. What is Elrond doing?


----------



## Bucky (Mar 31, 2011)

Mastu, uh nevermind. :*D

I don't recall this actually being in The Silmarillion to be honest...

And don't even recall reading it in HoME either. :*confused:


----------



## camlost (Mar 31, 2011)

Well, I agree with Bucky that I don't recall this from the Silmarillion.

But having a guess, seeing as it's Elrond, he was probably reading a book (what a nerd!).

EDIT: And not the type of book Bucky may have been thinking of... o_o


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Apr 1, 2011)

Ah you may have got me...perhaps it's not in the Silmarillion. I just remember from some reading that Elrond was hiding in the back of the cave (maybe Unfinished Tales?). Either one of you can go ahead with the next question


----------



## Bucky (Apr 1, 2011)

I'll pass it on.......


----------



## Bucky (Apr 15, 2011)

Well, nobody's stepped up, so I'll take it....

And make it easy because I'll be in Kenya after Weds......

Who forged the sword 'Gurthang'?


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 15, 2011)

Was it Eol?


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Apr 15, 2011)

The elves of Nargothrond. (Eol forged Anglachel. Turin had it reforged as Gurthang by the elvensmiths.)


----------



## Bucky (Apr 16, 2011)

Eru Illuvator is exactly correct ~ as the question inferred...

The sword was named Anglachal when Eol forged it was & renamed Gurthang when the Elves of Nargothrond reforged it.

You're up, Almighty, omnipotent one. :*rolleyes:


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Apr 17, 2011)

Name the only elf to willingly become a servant of Morgoth.


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 18, 2011)

My guess would be Turgon's nephew, but I don't remember his name.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Apr 18, 2011)

Starbrow said:


> My guess would be Turgon's nephew, but I don't remember his name.


 
Aww, what about his Dad's name? :*):*up


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 19, 2011)

Wasn't his dad Eol?


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow about as close as you can get... It was Maeglin, son of Eol and nephew of Turgon.


----------



## Bucky (Apr 20, 2011)

Bogus...You gave it away...

Everyone know it's Maeglin.

Patience is a must in this game. :*o


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 22, 2011)

I guess that means I need to come up with a question.

Where did men first awake?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 22, 2011)

Middle Earth?

Sorry I couldn't remember the place lol


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Apr 23, 2011)

I believe it was Hildórien.


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 23, 2011)

Both Erestor and Eru are correct,:*D but Eru had the answer I was looking for, so he gets to ask the next question.


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Apr 24, 2011)

Which ring was made of gold and adorned with a great blue stone? And who was it's final bearer?


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Apr 26, 2011)

It sounds like Barahirs Ring, last worn by King Ellesar.


----------



## Kyranger (Apr 26, 2011)

Elrond's ring, Vilya? Elrond took it with him to the undying lands.


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Apr 26, 2011)

Vilya and Elrond are correct.


----------



## Kyranger (Apr 26, 2011)

For how many years was Gelmir imprisoned before his death?


----------



## Peeping-Tom (May 4, 2011)

Gelmir was captured at the time of Dagor Bragollach, Year 456 in the first age of the Sun,
and was brought forth and killed at the start of Nirnaeth Arnoediad, Year 472.

I count that to *aprox. 16 years* imprisonment.


----------



## Kyranger (May 4, 2011)

Thats right, Peeping Tom! Your go.:*)


----------



## Peeping-Tom (May 4, 2011)

*Who adventured "in lands untrodden, and in many seas and in many isles"?*


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (May 5, 2011)

Sounds like Eärendil.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (May 6, 2011)

I don't know how he sounds, but *Eärendil* it sure was! :*up

*Eru*, you're up...


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (May 6, 2011)

Who was born first, Turin or Tuor?


----------



## Kyranger (May 6, 2011)

Turin. He was born in 464, Tuor was born in 472.


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (May 6, 2011)

Turin is correct.


----------



## Kyranger (May 6, 2011)

What was Anfauglith's original name?


----------



## Starbrow (May 7, 2011)

Was it Parth Galen?


----------



## Kyranger (May 7, 2011)

Nope, that's not it.


----------



## camlost (May 8, 2011)

Ard Galen.

EDIT: I'm going to be away for a bit, so if my answer was correct I forfeit my turn.


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 30, 2011)

Name 2 elves who invented a writing system.


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Jul 1, 2011)

Daeron and Rúmil.


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 1, 2011)

You're correct. :*up Feanor also devised an alphabet.


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Jul 2, 2011)

Name each of the High Kings of the Noldor in order.


----------



## Sulimo (Jul 4, 2011)

Finwe
Feanor (exile) Finarfin (undying lands)
Fingolfin
Fingon
Turgon
Gil Galad


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Jul 4, 2011)

Correct Sulimo.


----------



## Sulimo (Jul 4, 2011)

Who killed Gothmog?


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Jul 5, 2011)

Ecthelion.


----------



## Sulimo (Jul 5, 2011)

That's correct


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Jul 5, 2011)

Who was the tallest of the elves?


----------



## Sulimo (Jul 6, 2011)

Is it Maedhros?


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Jul 7, 2011)

Maedhros is incorrect.


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 7, 2011)

How about Cirdan?


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Jul 7, 2011)

Cirdan is incorrect.


----------



## Bucky (Jul 8, 2011)

Thingol.........


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Jul 8, 2011)

Thingol is correct. You're up Bucky.


----------



## Bucky (Jul 8, 2011)

Okay, let's take the easy path.......

Who was the second tallest Elf?


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 8, 2011)

Can I try Cirdan again? 

BTW, he's one of my favorite elves.


----------



## Sulimo (Jul 9, 2011)

If that's the case I will try Maedhros, he was called the tall.


----------



## Kyranger (Jul 9, 2011)

Is it Turgon?


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Jul 10, 2011)

I've read somewhere (Unfinished Tales maybe?) that it was Turgon, elsewhere I've seen Argon or Arkano. But I don't remember seeing any reference to this in The Silmarillion actually.


----------



## Bucky (Jul 14, 2011)

Kyranger said:


> Is it Turgon?


 
Indeed it is.

That was a lay up if you know Thingol ~ it's all in one section of Unfinished Tales if I remember correctly: The Disaster at Gladden Fields, right?

So technically, not Silmarillion questions. :*eek:


----------



## Kyranger (Jul 14, 2011)

When was The Battle-under-Stars fought?


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 14, 2011)

Before the sun came up. Tee hee:*D


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Jul 14, 2011)

lol starbrow...nice


----------



## Kyranger (Jul 15, 2011)

Let me rephrase that :*). 
In what YEAR was The Battle-Under-Stars fought?


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 15, 2011)

Rats! That's a much harder question and I don't know the answer.:*(


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Jul 16, 2011)

1497 year of the trees?


----------



## Kyranger (Jul 16, 2011)

That's right!:*)


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Jul 16, 2011)

Rad! I was thinking either 1497 or 1498.

Put the following in birth order from earliest to latest:

Turgon
Thingol
Galadriel
Feanor


----------



## Sulimo (Jul 17, 2011)

Thingol
Feanor
Turgon
Galadriel


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Jul 17, 2011)

Well played Sulimo. Your turn.


----------



## Sulimo (Jul 17, 2011)

Who betrayed Barahir and the other outlaws to Sauron?


----------



## Kyranger (Jul 18, 2011)

Is it Gorlim?


----------



## Sulimo (Jul 18, 2011)

That's correct


----------



## Kyranger (Jul 19, 2011)

How wide was the wingspan of Thorondor?


----------



## Alex (Jul 19, 2011)

30 fathoms = 180 feet


----------



## Kyranger (Jul 20, 2011)

That's right!


----------



## Alex (Jul 20, 2011)

Here we go..
How old was Tuor when he reached Gondolin?


----------



## Kyranger (Jul 20, 2011)

24 years old?


----------



## Alex (Jul 20, 2011)

Correct! :*up

I think also 23 would be an acceptable answer since we don't know the exact dates.


----------



## Kyranger (Jul 20, 2011)

Who created the black metal Galvorn?


----------



## Alex (Jul 22, 2011)

Was it Eöl?


----------



## Kyranger (Jul 22, 2011)

That is correct.:*)


----------



## Alex (Jul 22, 2011)

There was a also a Boromir in the First Age. Who was he?


----------



## Kyranger (Jul 23, 2011)

Leader of the House of Beor who became the first Lord of Ladros.


----------



## Alex (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes! Correct!


----------



## Kyranger (Jul 25, 2011)

Where was the hill Amon Ethir located?


----------



## Kyranger (Jul 30, 2011)

Anyone want to guess?


----------



## Sulimo (Jul 30, 2011)

I don't know Numenor?


----------



## Kyranger (Jul 30, 2011)

No, not Numenor.


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 30, 2011)

Near Nargothrond.


----------



## Kyranger (Jul 31, 2011)

That's right Starbrow, your turn.:*)


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow, that was a lucky guess on my part.

Where were Hurin and his wife, Morwen, reunited?


----------



## Sulimo (Jul 31, 2011)

at the monument/tombstone where Turin & Nienor committed suicide.


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 1, 2011)

:*up You are correct! Ask away.


----------



## Sulimo (Aug 2, 2011)

What was the vampire's name in the story of Beren and Luthian?


----------



## Kyranger (Aug 2, 2011)

Thuringwethil?


----------



## Sulimo (Aug 3, 2011)

correct you can go


----------



## Kyranger (Aug 3, 2011)

Where was the great pearl Nimphelos, found?


----------



## Bucky (Aug 5, 2011)

The waters off the great island of Balar, where they were found in abundance


----------



## Kyranger (Aug 6, 2011)

That's right Bucky. Good work.


----------



## Bucky (Aug 8, 2011)

Er... I almost despise winning because then I have to use my brian. :*confused:

In the 5th Battle, what is the name of the Captain of Morgoth's host in the West, who is bidden to draw out the Host of Fingolfin by any means?

Hint: think carefully about the account........


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm going to take a wild guess here and say Sauron.


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Sep 4, 2011)

I can only recall him mentioned as "Captain of Morgoth's host in the West", but I would assume it was Gothmog. Also it would have been the host of Fingon (not Fingolfin, since he had already perished in single combat with Morgoth by the time of the fifth battle).


----------



## Bucky (Sep 13, 2011)

Sorry for neglecting to report so long.....

Hurricane; cut off & car totalled; Son with autism home all August; Blah, Blah, Blah.......


The answer is indeed 'The Captain of the Host of the West'

You're up Almighty one.


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 13, 2011)

Glad you're back with us, Bucky.


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Sep 14, 2011)

Who was the original author of Akallabêth?


----------



## Kyranger (Sep 14, 2011)

Is it Elendil?


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Sep 15, 2011)

Elendil is correct.


----------



## Kyranger (Sep 17, 2011)

What is the name of the Pools formed by the River Siron in Beleriand?


----------



## Starflower (Jan 10, 2012)

Meres of Twilight - or Twilight Meres

Next Question: Who was Turin's Sindarin teacher when he first arrived in Doriath?


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 10, 2012)

Could it be Beleg?


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Jan 11, 2012)

Was it Nellas?


----------



## Bucky (Jan 11, 2012)

It was Nellas I'd say.


----------



## Starflower (Jan 11, 2012)

You would be correct in that yes 

Go ahead then!


----------



## Bucky (Mar 3, 2012)

Oh, I'm up, lol...

Coming up with questions out of my head from The Silmarillion is a tough one for me...

Humm.....

What was the only physical wound Hurin ever received?


----------



## Zenith (Mar 3, 2012)

The cut on his cheek from the splinter of the sword that Morgoth snapped.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 3, 2012)

You're up, Dude.


----------



## Troll (Mar 3, 2012)

I think that means it's open to anyone now... I don't have a good question in mind, so I guess it's up to someone else.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 6, 2012)

So, it appears we've seen the last of Sybil?


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Mar 13, 2012)

It's actually my turn. Let me think of something.


----------



## BlackNúmenórean (Jun 8, 2012)

Are you going to reply to this game, or shall we start a new question? sorry, but just wondering.


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 8, 2012)

Why don't you come up with a new question, since I don't think Bard will be returning.


----------



## BlackNúmenórean (Jun 12, 2012)

Faelivrin, was a name given to who, by whom?:*)


----------



## Meldon (Jun 14, 2012)

To Finduilas by Gwindor


----------



## BlackNúmenórean (Jun 18, 2012)

Correct! Your turn


----------



## Meldon (Jun 18, 2012)

What are the quenya name equivalents of the following names?

Balrog
Fire-Dragon


----------



## BlackNúmenórean (Jun 19, 2012)

Balrog = Valarauko (Demon of Might)
[FONT=arial, sans-serif]Fire [/FONT]_[FONT=arial, sans-serif]=[/FONT][FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica] [/FONT]_[FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica][/FONT]_úr, and __nár, nárë. 

_


----------



## Meldon (Jun 20, 2012)

Almost.. Valarauko is right..
But fire-dragon not complete


----------



## BlackNúmenórean (Jun 24, 2012)

Is fire-dragon -* Lhûg*??;*)


----------



## Meldon (Jun 25, 2012)

no urë was the first part


----------



## BlackNúmenórean (Jul 6, 2012)

uruloce?:*)


----------



## Meldon (Jul 8, 2012)

Yes, but i don't think that's the right spelling.

but anyway, your turn


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Oct 23, 2012)

Where was Galadriel born?


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 23, 2012)

On the Blessed Isle.


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Oct 24, 2012)

correct. your turn Starbrow


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 24, 2012)

Which of the Valar are brothers?


----------



## Meldon (Oct 25, 2012)

I would say Námo and Irmo *or* Mandos and Lorien if you want to call them like that


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 25, 2012)

Starbrow said:


> Which of the Valar are brothers?



Manwe and Morgoth


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 25, 2012)

Both Meldon and Erestor are correct since there are 2 sets of brothers. I guess either one of you can post the next question.


----------



## Meldon (Oct 25, 2012)

I think i should be the one because morgoth wasn't one of the valar


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 25, 2012)

You can go ahead, though in the beginning Melkor was of the same order and nature as the Valar so I have to politely disagree with you :*)


----------



## Meldon (Oct 26, 2012)

Yes Melkor was from the same order but he wasn't a vala, he was never called that way.. If it said ainur i would have to agree with you. But Melkor or Morgoth wasn't a vala, although he called himself that way when he spoke to Fëanor.

But since it's my turn, i am doing an easy one.

Where do Aman and Middle-Earth meet?


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Oct 30, 2012)

at the Helcaraxe


----------



## Meldon (Oct 31, 2012)

Correct! Your turn


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Nov 1, 2012)

Which hidden kingdom was the last to fall?


----------



## Meldon (Nov 1, 2012)

If I'm not mistaken it is Gondolin, four to six years after Doriath


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Nov 1, 2012)

Gondolin is correct.


----------



## n8thegr8 (Feb 17, 2017)

What dragon destroyed Gondolin?


----------



## Thorongil (Feb 22, 2017)

Lantarion said:


> So we're supposed to remember obscure facts and details off by heart?? I think not.
> I thought one of the points to these Trivia games was to see how well we could look the answers up from the published works. Of course, going to places like the EoA to find the exact answers is, I think, not suitable.



I'm waaaaaaay late in this thread but yeah! This trivia thing is fun when you use your memory. Most of these questions I remembered- took me some time, but I got them (honor system)


----------



## CMParish (Feb 22, 2017)

n8thegr8 said:


> What dragon destroyed Gondolin?


The Beast of Gondolin.


----------



## HobbitGirl (May 25, 2017)

Is this thread still going? Whose turn is it to ask a question? XD


----------



## Azrubêl (May 25, 2017)

If you ask one, I will try to answer


----------



## HobbitGirl (May 26, 2017)

_Groovy_.

Name at least one of Maedhros's Quenya names. Bonus points if you don't look it up on Tolkien Gateway.


----------



## Azrubêl (May 26, 2017)

Hmmm I don't usually look up trivia questions like that--kinda spoils the fun. I have to ask, did you look this up while forming the question??

I suppose I should ask- Are you asking for Maedhros' mother-name or father-name or a later title? Because Maedhros is a Quenya name, right?


----------



## HobbitGirl (May 26, 2017)

I did not look it up; I know his names. And his brothers'. XD Maedhros is his Sindarin name. He has two mother-names and one father-name; any of them will do. :3


----------



## Azrubêl (May 26, 2017)

No idea 

I feel like I've looked at that page relatively recently, but I don't know!


----------



## HobbitGirl (May 26, 2017)

Maedhros's Quenya father-name is Nelyafinwë, and his mother names are Maitimo and Russandol. Sorry, I'm a huge Fëanorian fangirl; I should've asked something less specific. XD;

Another question, then?

What was the name of Caranthir's realm in the east of Beleriand?


----------



## Elthir (May 27, 2017)

Trivia alert: the form that goes with _Maitimo Russandol_ is _Maedros._

The earlier form chosen by Christopher Tolkien for the constructed Silmarillion, _Maedhros [Maethros]_ has a voiced -th- sound, and (as far as I could trace anyway), has, or at least had, a different etymology.


----------



## Azrubêl (May 29, 2017)

My guess was Region, but I'm pretty sure that's wrong



Galin said:


> Trivia alert: the form that goes with _Maitimo Russandol_ is _Maedros._
> 
> The earlier form chosen by Christopher Tolkien for the constructed Silmarillion, _Maedhros [Maethros]_ has a voiced -th- sound, and (as far as I could trace anyway), has, or at least had, a different etymology.



I set you up for another pronunciation trivia alert with my answer 

You guys still checking this thread?

Let me know about my answer, and in the meantime, I'll ask the next question:

Name the following:
The 1st Steward of Gondor
The 1st Ruling Steward of Gondor
and the last Ruling Steward of Gondor


----------



## Ingolmin (Jun 8, 2017)

1) Húrin of Emyn Arnen
2) Mardil Voronwë and last- Denethor II

Now I will ask a question-
1) Who was the king of Gondor in whose days rebellion and civil war took place, he was appointed first king then exiled then again became king. 
2)What is the name of the sword wielded by Elros, brother of Elrond?
3)Who was Shelob descended from?


----------



## Azrubêl (Jun 8, 2017)

Ingolmin said:


> 1) Húrin of Emyn Arnen
> 2) Mardil Voronwë and last- Denethor II



This is right according to the LOTR appendices; however, in Unfinished Tales, Faramir is credited as being the last Steward, after his father's death.


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 8, 2017)

Shelob was descended from Ungoliant.


----------



## Ingolmin (Jun 9, 2017)

Starbrow said:


> Shelob was descended from Ungoliant.



Absolutely right,Starbrow.



Azrubêl said:


> This is right according to the LOTR appendices; however, in Unfinished Tales, Faramir is credited as being the last Steward, after his father's death.



You asked that who was the last ruling steward, Faramir was a steward as Elessar allowed the stewards to keep their powers.
Ruling stewards were those who had powers somewhat greater than that of stewards as they acted like the regents of the king. Obviously, Faramir was not as powerful as Denethor since he was not a ruling steward. You don't need any source for this, Azrubel. 
What do you think?

I think that I should give the answer now, since only 1 question has been answered till now and a long time has passed.

1) King Eldacar(Vinitharya), son of Valacar
2)Aranruth which was formerly the sword of Elu Thingol and later became the sword of Elros and an heirloom of the kings of Numenore.


----------



## Azrubêl (Jun 11, 2017)

Ingolmin said:


> You asked that who was the last ruling steward, Faramir was a steward as Elessar allowed the stewards to keep their powers.
> Ruling stewards were those who had powers somewhat greater than that of stewards as they acted like the regents of the king. Obviously, Faramir was not as powerful as Denethor since he was not a ruling steward. You don't need any source for this, Azrubel.
> What do you think?



I think that before Elessar rose to the throne, Faramir technically was the last ruling steward, because he inherited the stewardship from Denethor after his death. Even if he did not really act in his role, I believe that he would have immediately become the ruling steward because the stewardship was hereditary, and Elessar had not yet taken the throne.


----------



## Jordan Thomas (Nov 9, 2018)

Mahal said:


> Thats Idril isn't it.


No


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 21, 2019)

_I'll take a shot at reviving this thread..._

What did Beleg's "nickname" Cúthalion mean?


----------



## Grond (Aug 22, 2019)

Olorgando said:


> _I'll take a shot at reviving this thread..._
> 
> What did Beleg's "nickname" Cúthalion mean?


Longbow


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 22, 2019)

I thought it was Strongbow.


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 23, 2019)

Errr - close, but no, Grond. 😕

EDIT! OK, I've still got to get used to what "go to person's quote" means - like here, it was not the last post on the thread! _*facepalm*_
But I can let the answer to Grond stand.

You are right, Starbrow.


----------



## Grond (Aug 23, 2019)

Oops. Since I answered incorrectly... Here's a question... What was Gollum's grand-mother's name?


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 23, 2019)

1. After having collected my jaw from the vague vicinity of my ankles upon realizing the trivia enormity of your question, my brain started functioning again, so that I can now haughtily point out to you that

2. This is a *Silmarillion* trivia thread _(gasp, wheeze, hyperventilate, …)_


----------



## Grond (Aug 23, 2019)

Okay. Who sired Gothmog?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 23, 2019)

Olorgando said:


> Errr - close, but no, Grond. 😕
> 
> EDIT! OK, I've still got to get used to what "go to person's quote" means - like here, it was not the last post on the thread! _*facepalm*_
> But I can let the answer to Grond stand.
> ...


You can just hit "Reply" on the post you want to reply to -- as I just did. Some here do that whenever they respond to a post, even if no one else is on.

Or you can select a line, or just a word, to reply to. I'm not sure how that works on a pc, as I'm limited to my phone, but I tap and hold, and draw my finger through the line I want to qoute. It turns blue (line, not finger) and "reply" appears. Tap that, and Bilbo's yer uncle.

May be easier ways, but it works for me.


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 24, 2019)

Phew! That must belong to the ancient "Book of Lost Tales" phase of HoMe.
Checking my three encyclopedias confirmed my hunch:
In very early legend Gothmog was said to be Melko's (then not yet Melko*r)* son (and his mommy an ogress).


----------



## Grond (Aug 25, 2019)

Olorgando said:


> Phew! That must belong to the ancient "Book of Lost Tales" phase of HoMe.
> Checking my three encyclopedias confirmed my hunch:
> In very early legend Gothmog was said to be Melko's (then not yet Melko*r)* son (and his mommy an ogress).


The answer I'm looking for, is in the Valaquenta and it's tricksy. Using the encyclopedia is cheating. Use your books. Early Son of Melko is also found in HoME 10 Morgoth's Ring.


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 25, 2019)

With encyclopedia I did not mean Britannica & Co. (in Germany it would be the "Brockhaus"). I'm talking about J.E.A Tyler "Companion", Robert Foster "Guide" (two editions), and the German-language "Lexikon" by Friedhelm Schneidewind (also two editions). I just no longer have the nervous energy to burrow my way through the around 5000 pages of HoMe to search for such arcana. (I know I'm exaggerating - slightly. There is the split between Sil and Lord, and other books are unlikely sources for other reasons.)
And as for that, Tyler and Foster aren't that extreme as trivia freaks. Schneidewind is more so, I've found stuff there that the two "anglo-Saxons" were silent on.

Err - is there a different "myth" about Gothmog's ancestry, and that's the one you're asking for?


----------



## Grond (Aug 25, 2019)

It's a trick question. I could change the question slightly. Who created Gothmog... From the Valaquenta?


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 25, 2019)

Argh!!! OK, I hereby declare openly that I am wont to be a serious nitpicker! 😜 A sire implies a dam! Your question was imprecise! Harrumph!

Same "guy" who created all of the Valar and Maiar (of whom Gothmog was one), or all of the Ainur, including the stay-at-homes:
Eru.
_
(PS on a more serious note, that bit about imprecise questions etc. has seriously raised my hackles in real life, not the least so during my almost 40 years with the company.)_


----------



## Grond (Aug 26, 2019)

You need to look up the definition of sire. Sire = Papa not Mama.

Your turn.


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 26, 2019)

_Meh! Yes, and dam = mama, and a sire by definition *needs* a dam (and she him) to procreate. In that definition, Eru didn't "sire" anything or anybody._

What was the Sindarin name of the Elf that led Tuor to Gondolin?


----------



## Grond (Aug 27, 2019)

Aranwion


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 27, 2019)

This is getting complicated - and neither Tyler nor Foster have *anything* to say about your suggestion or my intended answer.
But my German "trivia freak" Schneidewind comes to our rescue.
"Aranwion" is the father-given name of the Elf named (in Quenya) Voronwë, by his father Aranwë. But this father-given name is also in Quenya!
The name I intended as an answer, "Bronweg", is also listed in Schneidewind - but as a "*Gnomish*" name!
Now unless my memory has totally gone to the pits, the "Gnomes" were the predecessors of the Noldor in the Book of Lost Tales phase.
So I'll give you credit at finding another name for Voronwë (which I had not known until today), and for the real answer to my question being "ain't no such name recorded, dude!"


----------



## Grond (Aug 27, 2019)

Olorgando said:


> This is getting complicated - and neither Tyler nor Foster have *anything* to say about your suggestion or my intended answer.
> But my German "trivia freak" Schneidewind comes to our rescue.
> "Aranwion" is the father-given name of the Elf named (in Quenya) Voronwë, by his father Aranwë. But this father-given name is also in Quenya!
> The name I intended as an answer, "Bronweg", is also listed in Schneidewind - but as a "*Gnomish*" name!
> ...


I found that his mother was indeed of the Sindarin race but couldn't find his Sindar name anywhere. I was able to find his father name in Unfinished Tales so I guessed.


----------

